#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-04
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<chilicuil> hi there o/
<SergioMeneses> hey hey chilicuil is here \o
<pitti> Good morning
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, PING
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, sup?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heard you going to write one post for Xubuntu:)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i might, got a bit of homework build up though. three things due friday, only one started ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, uh.
<smartboyhw> Try to:)
<Noskcaj> i will. also, i'm trying to make a "bong cooler", google it, it's not what you think
<dholbach> good morning
 * smartboyhw waves to dholbach 
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<zyga> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey pitti, cześ´c zyga
<dholbach> how do I do the c with ´ on top?
<zyga> dholbach: pretty good, it should be after c though, like ć
<dholbach> zyga, I need to find out how to do it on a German keyboard :)
<zyga> dholbach: I think it's already much better than my german, I'm trying to remember how to say 'hello'
<dholbach> "hallo" :)
<zyga> haha, that's easier than I expected
<smartboyhw> lol
<dholbach> don't worry - the rest in German is harder ;-)
<zyga> dholbach: quality is not represented on the UDS much this time around
<dholbach> didn't many sessions get filed?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I'm seriously wondering why balloons didn't add one
<pitti> it seems most sessions didn't get scheduled yet
<zyga> dholbach: well, it's the number of concurrent sessions that worries me, during normal UDSes even niche sessions that gathered ~5 people had a chance to happen, with the current focus on all the phone/tablet cloud desktop topics and only two days I don't see much time to schedule as many long-tail sessions as we could before
<zyga> dholbach: filed vs scheduled metric would be helpful here
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303 should help there
<dholbach> zyga, ^
<dholbach> for sure 4 days → 2 days will have an impact
<dholbach> but with 4 vUDSes a year we will probably have to be a bit more focused at the events too
<dholbach> that's more a general comment, and less specific about QA sessions being filed/scheduled
<smartboyhw> I think that we should have at least 1 non-virtual UDS after a LTS release....
<smartboyhw> dholbach, ^
<zyga> dholbach: monday has ~20 sessions, that would put us at a roughly 40-50 sessions per UDS capacity
<dholbach> monday?
<smartboyhw> lol
<zyga> dholbach: I hope you are right, I'm afraid that high-focus topics (phone etc) might always consume most of the slots though, they move the fastests and "are" most important for many reasons
<zyga> dholbach: so in the end they might starve everything else
<zyga> dholbach: I wonder if we could have a alter-UDS page for anyone that wants to have a session (informal) and still associate the recorded video with the rest of UDS
<dholbach> zyga, if you have important things to talk about and they don't get filed/scheduled, file them and talk to your boss / the relevant track lead to make sure they get on the schedule
<zyga> dholbach: I did that, I hope it gets scheduled
<dholbach> ok good
<zyga> dholbach: but we're still inside canonical, community might not be so luchky
<zyga> lucky
<dholbach> and if we find that we need more slots, we should have more slots in the next time
<zyga> dholbach: yeah, fair point
<zyga> dholbach: we should collect feedback after the event
<dholbach> smartboyhw, that'd probably be a topic for Mark, Jane and Rick I guess :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good
<dholbach> zyga, yes, AFAIK msm is looking into this
<dholbach> (getting feedback)
<vibhav> pitti: hey
<pitti> hello vibhav, how are you?
<vibhav> a bit tired :)
<vibhav> pitti: Could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libg3d/add-autopkgtest/+merge/151341 ?
<vibhav> pitti: I tested debian/build by sh
<vibhav> It should work on the VM too
<pitti> vibhav: building test bed, will run your branch then; looks good at first sight
<vibhav> :)
<pitti> vibhav: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=701989
<ubot5> Debian bug 701989 in src:libiptcdata "libiptcdata: Added DEP-8 tests" [Wishlist,Open]
<pitti> vibhav: please don't just send an URL to the preview merge diff, please attach the actual diff as it was merged to the Ubuntu pacakge
<pitti> vibhav: this one is missing the XS-Testsuite header, for example
<pitti> vibhav: please also forward the libfann patch and
<vibhav> sure
<pitti> vibhav: firestring, too
<pitti> vibhav: libg3d works fine, thanks! Please forward to Debian, too
<vibhav> whoo
 * vibhav realized he got 10 total autopkgtests into ubuntu
<vibhav> \o/
<pitti> vibhav: very nice!
<vibhav> :D
<vibhav> /usr/include/unac.h:78:39: error: unknown type name ‘size_t’
<vibhav> Unbelieveable
<vibhav> pitti: This should be a bug with the header, right?
<smartboyhw> vibhav, :)
<pitti> vibhav: yes
 * vibhav goes to file bugs
<havryliuk> hello
<havryliuk> anyone could help with autopilot?
 * smartboyhw pings phillw 
<phillw> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> phillw, if you have enough servers and storage spaces try to go to #ubuntu-gnome and help jbicha to get some daily images for Ubuntu Gnome Remix built (if you are willing to)
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm just using my last spare for some 10.04 server testing, once done I'll make myself known.
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK:)
<havryliuk> anyone could help with autopilot?
<balloons> havryliuk, sure
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons :P
<balloons> back in action :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, any UDS sessions for quality?
<balloons> yes indeed.. lots to talk about
<havryliuk> baloons, i have got the autopilot itself and successfully ran a sample test, e.g. show desktop
<smartboyhw> balloons, GIMME THE BLUEPRINT OF THE UDS QA SESSION
<smartboyhw> :P LOL
<balloons> havryliuk, excellent.. what's your questions?
<havryliuk> balloons, then i got the helloworld example, trying to run but autopilot cannot see the module helloworld
<balloons> havryliuk, are you running quantal or raring?
<havryliuk> balloons, 12.10
<balloons> smartboyhw, gotta draft them up..Trying to catch up on everything and plan, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, it is tmr for god's sake...
<balloons> havryliuk, ok, well everything should be working then. What's the error it gives?
<smartboyhw> Do we have time to prepare
<smartboyhw> ?
 * smartboyhw blames balloons always on holiday on Saturdays
<balloons> smartboyhw, of course of course.. Heck it was announced last week
<balloons> smartboyhw, I was gone all week buddy :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, uh!?
<balloons> off grid
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will draft it up with you then
<havryliuk> balloons, oh! jusr ran it and it worked! XD
<smartboyhw> You create one first:)
<smartboyhw> havryliuk, XD
<havryliuk> balloons, your chat works like magic 8)
<balloons> havryliuk, nice :-) Well keep going, but if you get stuck, feel free to just ping. We're happy to help
<smartboyhw> havryliuk, you have just witnessed the enormous power of our Canonical Community QA Manager balloons :P
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol..
 * smartboyhw laughs indefinitely:P
<havryliuk> balloons, yeah! thanks - will look more into these autotests and see how i could help with that
<balloons> havryliuk, excellent. These links if you haven't seen them may also prove helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases http://qa.ubuntu.com/getting-involved/automated-tests/
<roadmr> cprofitt: hey! so the UF session is scheduled for Wednesday at 16:00 UTC (11 AM EST) - does that work for you?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw \o
<SergioMeneses> morning
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello!
<balloons> it's wonderful to be back, and what a week we have ahead of us!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is nice to see you again :)
<SergioMeneses> or read you
<SergioMeneses> nevermind, balloons can you give a check whit this bug 1141234
<ubot5> bug 1141234 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Gnome-terminal test needs clarified" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1141234
<balloons> SergioMeneses, polishing off some emails.. then I'll have a look
<balloons> I saw your commit.. We'll chat in a moment about it :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure! take your time
<ajbiz11> Hello
<jtaylor> I though the adt jobs rerun when a dependency changes?
<jtaylor> a numpy dep changed that fixed it but it didn't run again :(
<balloons> hello ajbiz11
<balloons> jtaylor, yes they do run.. was it a first level dependency, or something really nested?
<jtaylor> first level
<balloons> dholbach, ^^
<jtaylor> it has multiple tests, its a dependency of one of them only
<jtaylor> (openblas test)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, kk, let's have a look at your changes
<balloons> jtaylor, got a link to the test?
<jtaylor> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-python-numpy/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/24/
<SergioMeneses> ajbiz11, jtaylor \o
<dholbach> pitti, got any idea why https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-python-numpy/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/24/ was not rerun when a dependency changed?
<dholbach> jibel does not seem to be around
<balloons> dholbach, not sure pitti is around.. maybe :-)
<Noskcaj> phillw, ping
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<balloons> did you see this perchance? https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/partial-fix-1111814/+merge/150561
<phillw> hi Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> phillw, hey, have you got anywhere with the lubuntu installer window theme bug?
<Noskcaj> balloons, nope, i'll look now
<balloons> Noskcaj, ty.. if you can give those tests a run through and make sure they work for you
<Noskcaj> balloons, i should have the time this weekend, if i'm not making a 7-foot bong (google bong cooler, i'm not a stoner)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've been afk most of the time since Thursday, still catching up.
<Noskcaj> ok, you may want to check the lubuntu installer then
<phillw> I'm going to have another go at 10.04 server for testing, then I'll catch up with other things :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, cool
<Noskcaj> :)
<balloons> is this a swampcooler?
<balloons> another name for it/.
<Noskcaj> yeah
<balloons> ahh I see
<balloons> google is a funny place: http://www.overclockers.com/fountain-cooler-5-gallon-bucket-style/
<balloons> anyways, back to it
<komputes> balloons: any manual tests need love today?
<balloons> howdy komputes!
<komputes> how are you dude?
<balloons> excellent. Had some lovely disconnected downtime.. Now I'm excitied to be readying for UDS
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1132847
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1132847 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Startup Disk Creator" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> That would be a really nice test to have, as you know
 * jtaylor agrees
<jtaylor> the thing breaks to often
<balloons> otherwise, just trying to find some time to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/partial-fix-1111814/+merge/150561
<balloons> indeed.. it seems prone to regressions
<komputes> balloons: I'll look into that in a few hours, will you still be on?
<balloons> komputes, yes, I will be
<balloons> feel free to ping
<komputes> will do
<balloons> ty :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_ busy :-) But very good
<balloons> I saw your global jam session videos and photos
<balloons> very cool .. looks like you had a great time
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! it was fun :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope more followed the hang out
<balloons> having non-english resources is helpful
<balloons> it's technical work
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wasn't sure if I would have had to hold the hang out in English
<Letozaf_> balloons, but not all Italians are good with English
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I thought it would be better to speak in Italian :D
<balloons> yes.. SergioMenesesAFK was considering doing more things in spanish as well.. it's helpful for non-native speakers
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I should have spoke in English with subtitles in Italian    lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes its true,maybe they can write and read it well, but when it comes to speak it's a bit more difficult
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, and many of the words can be technical words.. so they are not basic english words, which can make it worse
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes you're right :D
<mapreri> hey, Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> mapreri, Hello!
<Letozaf_> mapreri, did you have fun at the Ubuntu Global Jam ?
<mapreri> Letozaf_: sure, also because I ever wanted to see you in action :)
<Letozaf_> mapreri, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used umockdev and it worked! but is there a way to use it with autopilot ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, so your all set with it yes?
<balloons> Yes, we can use it from autopilot :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, well I could do something with shotwell and my camera and then use shotwell without my real camera and use the fake one instead
<balloons> Ideally, we'd use it via a python module. But we can start by issuing system calls from python to do it
<balloons> have you done this before?
<balloons> http://docs.python.org/2/library/subprocess.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I used a system call with zenity
<balloons> yea, I'm assuming you could/would simply executes your commands as needed through system calls to keep your test moving
<balloons> do you think that can work based on what you've done?
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure because once I use umockdev and shotwell using a system call and , do you think I could still use introspection ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry I wrote quickly :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, well is everything you've done on the test committed up?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have not done much as I got stuck on introspection, I wanted to use it with shotwell but it did not work and I spent a lot of time
<Letozaf_> balloons, trying to understand why
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to use introspection to click on the import all button in shotwell
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I get an error
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. yea, I think so things have progressed along by now.. if it still doesn't work we can ask the autopilot guys
<balloons> I really want to hack on this with you ;-) But I'm doing UDS planning stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can immagine you are quite busy for UDS, do you want me to wait for you or try something on my own ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, have at it.. try the introspection thing again quickly and see if it just works now or not
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> I quickly tried autopilot launch shotwell
<balloons> and autopilot vis..
<balloons> it worked, so introspection should work fine
<thomi> :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes that works I mean launching shotwell with autopilot and autopilot vis
<balloons> hey thomi.. Letozaf_ is doing such a cool test..
<Letozaf_> balloons, the button thing does not, but maybe I-m doing something wrong..
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so did you find the button in the vis tool?
<thomi> hi balloons, Letozaf_, .*
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a moment I will try it now again
<Letozaf_> thomi, Hi
 * Letozaf_ is updating her laptop
<thomi> you may notice that the autopilot input code is changing - if you use the old autopilot.emulators.X11.Keyboard/Mouse classes you will get deprecation warnings printed (but it'll still work).
<thomi> this is part of the work I'm doing to make autopilot work in places where X11 doesn't
<balloons> thomi, since your here.. I see your autopilot session: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/autopilot/+spec/client-1303-autopilot-mobile
<thomi> so when you get a moment, you should check your tests, and update them if necessary
<balloons> thomi, ohh.. adding an abstraction layer?
<thomi> balloons: exactly.
<balloons> any other autopilot sessions planned?
<thomi> balloons: also planning support for Mir
<thomi> balloons: no, not at this stage, but if you want to organise a session outside of UDS, I'd be happy to attend
<thomi> ... as long as it's at a sensible time :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thomi this is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5586360
<thomi> Letozaf_: looks like the select_single line didn't find your button. I don't know too much about shotwell - are you sure it's visible/created at the time that code was run?
<thomi> Letozaf_: you might like to try adding something like this to your test:
<thomi> self.assertThat(lambda: self.app.select_single('GtkToolButton', label='Import_All'), Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<thomi> btn = self.app.select_single('GtkToolButton', label='Import_All')
<thomi> i.e.- wait for that button to exist, possibly shotwell just hasn't been brought up completely yet?
<thomi> ...just a guess....
<balloons> good idea thomi .. Letozaf_ also if you push your current code to an lp branch, I can help run and debug it with you :-)
<Letozaf_> thomi, thanks but shotwell was opened and the button was visible... but I will check better if it does not work probably something is wrong somewhere as you say
<balloons> Letozaf_, I've got a minute now.. push up what you've got for me to run
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I proposed a merge
<balloons> Letozaf_, have a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> this will show all the current branches against the project.. I see your branch lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/shotwell-carla
<balloons> I can pull from it without you having to merge to the main branch.. all you have to do is commit and then bzr push
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> so I'll just bzr branch lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/shotwell-carla
<balloons> kk, running
<balloons> oo/.. forgot the camera is needed
<balloons> shoot
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> can you push up your umockdev stuff?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! right!
<Letozaf_> balloons, but wait a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, I only have got my camera dump files, I mean that you just need the umockdev ppa to have it
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. but i'm guessing the camera dump wll be needed
<balloons> ohh look, it has a python module it says
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I have two files, just a second I'm thinking the quickest way to let you have them
<balloons> I sadly don't have a camera to help. hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will send you my camera's dump files to use with umockdev
<balloons> push it into your branch.. does it have personal info in it?
<balloons> I mean the test will have to have such a file distributed with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, no personal info
<balloons> kk.. I'll wait then pull when it's ready
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, I-m pushing
<balloons> so with your dump file, I think I can help you use the UMockdevTestbed module inside the python script
<balloons> so no subprocess calls
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh great
<Letozaf_> balloons, still pushing...
<balloons> no worries.. I'm concerned now about python2/python3 issues
<balloons> thomi, random question.. any plans to head to python3 for autopilot
<balloons> Letozaf_, is the dump file huge?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes :(   9.8M
<Letozaf_> balloons, is that too much ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, just wondering ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, and there are only two photos in it :D
<balloons> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, to make it work:  umockdev-run --load mobile.umockdev --ioctl /dev/bus/usb/002/006=mobile.ioctl shotwell
 * SergioMeneses is back
<Letozaf_> and then you click on the camera in shotwell and then click on import all thats it, did not do more
<thomi> balloons: it would be a nice thing to do, but nobody has looked into it
<thomi> balloons: autopilot uses a lot of third party libraries, I wonder how many of them have been ported?
<balloons> thomi, hmm.. no idea etheir.. just wondering.. I still mostly code in python2
<balloons> Letozaf_, ,k, trying
<balloons> nothing to pull?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I think it's still uploading the dump file
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> nice
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> should I send them to you another way ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, a quicker way ?
<balloons> how close is it? It'll finish I'm sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope! got an error: connection closed  error trying to write to socket.. broken pipe
<balloons> ohh no fun :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> maybe email me then?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> sadly I can't see what's going on really without being able to get to that import screen
<balloons> yay.. stole my wife's phone.. it's seeing it as a camera
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try to send you these dump files ...
<balloons> ok, so I can follow this a bit now
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> ok, so I see the issue
<balloons> you need to select the attached camera first
<balloons> notice the button isn't created until you click the attached camera
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, couldn-t find it in vis tool :( got lost
<Letozaf_> balloons, my camera I mean
 * balloons loads autopilot vis
<balloons> tell thomi you want the search feature Letozaf_ :-p
<Letozaf_> thomi, :D
<thomi> yeah.... I know :)
<thomi> "patches welcome"
<thomi> actually, we're working towards it
<balloons> thomi, rofl.. nicely done
<thomi> we need to get some code in place before it's possible
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm sending the dump files by mail just in case you need them
<thomi> but... you know how it is... other work gets in the way...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must go, it's late !!! :D hope you get the mail with the dump files, I will be back tomorrow night :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, wonderful
<balloons> should be a crazy few days
<Letozaf_> balloons, thomi thanks
<balloons> thanks for the dumps
<Letozaf_> balloons, got them ?
<balloons> yep
<Letozaf_> ok night guys
<SergioMeneses> balloons, the new code is ready! check it when you can
<balloons> ya
<balloons> mmm
<balloons> close..
<balloons> <dt> Set the terminal choosing the option "Background Image"</dt> can you clean this up a bit more?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. nevermind sorry
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but you have <dt>Click on Edit, select Profiles, select Edit and select "Background"</dt> up
<balloons> yes.. I missed that lol
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ++
<balloons> looks good mate
<SergioMeneses> nice
<balloons> up it goes
<SergioMeneses> the contribution of the day!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, indeed :-)
<balloons> your on a roll
<balloons> k, it's synced to the tracker now
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<chilicuil> hello balloons, welcome back =)
<balloons> ty.. we
<balloons> we
<balloons> we'll have to work on the netboot stuff sometime
<chilicuil> yep, I'll be happy to enter in a loop there to improve them, when I was writing them I though if instrucctions to setup netinstall should be there too, at the end I decided that I would only put the wiki link
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-05
<komputes> balloons: ping
<balloons> komputes, pong
<komputes> balloons: I was reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/partial-fix-1111814/+merge/150561
<komputes> what sis you need me to do, read? comment? reproduce?
<komputes> did*
<komputes> balloons: how do I recommend changes, should we talk about them first?
<balloons> komputes, feel free to comment straight on the merge
<balloons> no need to talk to me or the contributor first.. your talking by commenting :-)
<komputes> balloons: what does he mean by "Both of them are for arm arch which should be especified in the name"
<komputes> all of these say i686/amd64
<chilicuil> komputes: I was refering to the current netinstall testcases, 1452* and 1453_*
<komputes> ohai :|
<komputes> chilicuil: oh I see, it's a seperate request.
<chilicuil> komputes: yep, the merge request is about creating 3 new testcases, and I recommended to rename the current ones
<komputes> got it. good then, +1
<pitti> Good morning
<thomi> good morning
<SergioMeneses> morning thomi
<balloons> morning
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<zyga> balloons: hey, are you going to friendly session?
<balloons> zyga, I did everythng I could to prevent session overlap tomorrow for it
<balloons> looks like I succeeded
<balloons> so, yea.. the 1600 session tomorrow I will do
<zyga> balloons: cool, I'll see you there
<balloons> thomi, the UDS time is not so friendly to you eh?
<thomi> ... not so much
<thomi> I haven't slept since yesterday yet
<jpickett> just ticking over to 1am
<thomi> 3am for me :(
<jpickett> NZ aye
<balloons> yea.. pretty crazy
<ssbob> balloons, I see you are leading some sessions, excited?
<balloons> ssbob, it's gonna be interesting :-)
<balloons> since it's virtual, and we get to be in the first timeslot
<ssbob> for sure, going to go to as many as I can ... thankfully work is quiet today.
<balloons> hopefully things work out nicely..
<balloons> ssbob, excellent
<ssbob> I am sure they will
<zyga> cr3: hey
<zyga> cprofitt: hey
<zyga> cprofitt: I just noticed your question in the blueprint
<zyga> cprofitt: do you want to talk about that during the friendly session later?
<zyga> cprofitt: or do you want to get some answers early before the session?
<roadmr> zyga: that session is tomorrow, right?
<zyga> roadmr: I think so, yes
<roadmr> zyga: ok, just checking :)
<jtaylor> someone here now who can anwser why numpy adt did not rebuild when openblas (first level dependency) changed?
<balloons> jtaylor, we're all at UDS for the next couple days.. you can ping pitti tho
<jtaylor> being at uds means being at your regular place this time :)
<pitti> jtaylor: not off the top of my head
<pitti> it's certainly supposed to
<balloons> hello Letozaf_ njin.. ohh he's left
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<balloons> whew.. day 1 is done
<Letozaf_> balloons, must have been tough :D
<balloons> different.. much different than physical uds
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe less time consuming
<Letozaf_> balloons, everyone connects from their home
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not have to travel
<balloons> yes.. benefits are definitely there :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( trying to find my camera in autopilot vis after launching shotwell with autopilot launch, but cannot find it :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh yes I wanted to chat with you
<Letozaf_> balloons, about my camera ? :D
<balloons> I had no luck using autopilot vis
<balloons> could not get it to click the camera
<balloons> it simply wasn't exposed it seemed
<Letozaf_> balloons, well this makes me feel better, I mean at least I wasn't the only one that could not find it's camera :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, so what could be done ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean to use autopilot with shotwell
<balloons> Letozaf_, my brain is spent.. but I don't know.. I tried using keyboard shortcuts
<balloons> but couldn't find a way there etheir
<balloons> we may end up having to screenread or something.. I've no idea
<balloons> the other piece is that it launches with the tab open if you use zeigtest
<balloons> so we might sneak it in that wya
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes there are quite a lot problems with shotwell indeed !
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it zeigtest or zenity ?
<balloons> lol.. neither
<balloons> I mean the autoplay stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes!
<balloons> you don't start shotwell yourself, but instead use the autoplay
<balloons> that was the only way I thought it would work
<balloons> due to shotwell..:-(
<balloons> or screenread the camera button
<Letozaf_> balloons, how does the screenreading work ? sounds good
<balloons> Letozaf_, I mean to say literally pixelscanning
<balloons> it works / can work, but not so fun
<balloons> literally it would be better to push a patch to shotwell to fix the lack of exposing
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! so maybe I should just wait and see what you guys do for this, right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can try to test something else with autopilot meanwhile
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, sadly.. I want this to work tho, because it's so cool.. But it's going to require some hack time.. and it's going to end up being working around
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok!
<balloons> however, your umockdev work is good.. so you've proved it out
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! that was fun!
<balloons> I mean pitti made the magic, but you proved it to be useful hehe
<balloons> so ty pitti :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure pitti made the magic!
<Letozaf_> yeah thanks pitti :D
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<SergioMeneses> stgraber, hi! are you busy?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-06
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> how are you phillw ?
<SergioMeneses> i didnt see you in uds
<phillw> SergioMeneses if you want to know... /j ##phillw
<njin> balloons ? are you in other utc ?
<vibhav> pitti: ping
<pitti> hello vibhav
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libkal/add-autopkgtest/+merge/151920 :)
 * pitti runs prepare-testbed
<vibhav> pitti: Works perfectly with sh -ex
<vibhav> pitti: What is the difference between the testbed and me using sh?
<vibhav> (Except that it is minimal)
<pitti> vibhav: please forward libfann and libg3d to Debian (it's really becoming hard for me to keep track of those, please just send them right away)
<vibhav> I thought I had forwarded
 * vibhav takes a ook at sent mail
<vibhav> look*
<pitti> vibhav: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700911 is also asking for some updates
<ubot5> Debian bug 700911 in ebook-tools "simple DEP-8 testcase" [Wishlist,Open]
<vibhav> ah, wrong recipient
<vibhav> pitti: done \o/
 * vibhav forwards libfann and libg3d
<vibhav> pitti: Forwarded to the correct addresses
<pitti> thanks
<vibhav> pitti: I think we've completed 5 packages?
<pitti> I lost count, but could be, yes
<vibhav> yep
<vibhav> pitti: Could you add an endorsement?
<pitti> yes, queueing
<vibhav> pitti: You can have a look here: http://ubuntu-dev.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu-sponsorships.cgi?render=html&sponsor=Martin+Pitt&sponsor_search=name&sponsoree=Vibhav+Pant&sponsoree_search=name
<vibhav> pitti: thanks :D
<vibhav> pitti: libg3d autopkgtest is in Debian Sid now
<vibhav> pitti: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702424
<ubot5> Debian bug 702424 in libg3d "libg3d: Added DEP-8 tests" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<vibhav> \o/
<balloons> njin, hello hello
<njin> ah, balloons, how are you '
<njin> ?
<njin> trying an upgrade from quantyal but it is tooking more than two hrs
<njin> * quantal * taking
<balloons> wha? why so long?
<balloons> how are you upgrading?
<njin> balloons, yes upgrading in Vbox with just one core
<balloons> ahh
<njin> balloons, ended just now, no bugs!
<balloons> njin, nce
<balloons> been following along with all the uds stuff?
<njin> balloons, yes i follow your works, but at the moment I need one complete day to update everythings, I hope soon, I start studying pythion
<balloons> njin, ahh.. fun! have you tried/seen manual tests project?
<njin> nope, gimmi the link
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<njin> lol
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7DdlUSt_4
<balloons> No python needed :-)
<balloons> You already know how to do that stuff.. but it's much easier now, and there are other folks writing stuff up too :-)
<njin> balloons, thanks, I'll start asap (not today), I've noted a change in the syntax, so we need to convert al the server test that I've already done ?
<balloons> njin, everything is already converted my friend
<balloons> when you branch the project you'll see everything is sorted.. all the existing tests (hardware, image, applications) are all in there
<njin> ok
<cprofitt> zyga: how do you think the session went today?
<cprofitt> roadmr: thanks for agreeing to help with getting an easily deployable dev environment up.
<roadmr> cprofitt: no prob :)
<roadmr> cprofitt: it was a good session, I would have liked some more concrete work items, but if we look at it from the point of view of kickstarting things and getting to know each other, it was very good
<zyga> cprofitt: better than before
<zyga> cprofitt: I think there's a lot of variability to session quality
<zyga> cprofitt: I've been to really great sessions and to some rather crappy sessions
<zyga> cprofitt: as for our session
<roadmr> zyga: I think the session leaders/ core participants influence session quality more than in-person
<zyga> cprofitt: I think a lot of important points were raised
<cprofitt> Yeah, I felt I did not do a good enough job of leading the session... a little weak on locking in work items
<zyga> cprofitt: and actual actions are now what is the biggest factor for success
<cprofitt> I agree.
<roadmr> cprofitt: there was good active participation, I think we were all pretty focused, we didn't wander off too much
<cprofitt> no, there was no wandering off yet -- which was good
<roadmr> cprofitt: so there was no need for you to reel people in, that doesn't mean you didn't lead well :) it was fine I think
<cprofitt> I do think there was a need for us to get to know each other
<cprofitt> if this had been a physical UDS I would have wanted us to grab dinner one night
<roadmr> cprofitt: yes, I wish we'd had Sergio around but well..
<cprofitt> for now we just need to work on those items and develop regular communications channels
<cprofitt> yes, having sergio around would have been really good as well.
<cprofitt> Yeah, I never want to 'reel' people in.
<SergioMeneses> sergio is me?
<balloons> njin, have you used launchpad before?
<cprofitt> yes, you are he
<cprofitt> good to see you SergioMeneses
<njin> balloons, just for the bugsquad needs
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, roadmr I see the video but I was pretty busy
<balloons> if you get stuck anywhere let me know. basically, branch the code, add your stuff, then push it to a branch and submit a merge request. The video and wiki tutorial should help you out
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: yes, no worries :)
<balloons> but please ask questions if you don't get it..
<njin> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> if you know of a need, open a bug for it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=todo
<balloons> we keep tag things that need done with 'todo'.. you can see what's open now and pick something to work on if you wish
<roadmr> zyga: does plainbox work well on precise? or is it only quantal+ ?
<njin> balloons, i picked up upgrade from ubiquity
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1133037
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1133037 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: upgrade from ubiquty" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> njin, awesome :-)
<njin> but not for today, now I can't
<zyga> roadmr: it works perfectly in precise, precise and quantal are virtually identical from our point of view
<njin> now cooking time....
<balloons> njin, yum! enjoy!
<zyga> cprofitt: ++ on a dinner sprint :)
<SergioMeneses> njin, balloons but there are few bugs now :)
<roadmr> zyga: thanks yay! looking at preseed changes to install/run plainbox...
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: no worries on my end.
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> btw where is phillw ?
<zyga> roadmr: cool, thanks
<zyga> roadmr: brendand was working on that
<zyga> roadmr: you may want to check with him
<zyga> roadmr: there are two considerations
<roadmr> zyga: oh crap he was?
<zyga> roadmr: running on a server via upstart vs running on a desktop via gnome-session and .desktop files that auto-start
<zyga> roadmr: and the command to run, I'm almost sure we'll run a dedicated 'plainbox sru' command
<zyga> roadmr: and give it all the arguments
<zyga> roadmr: how do you currently pass that to checkbox, via environment or command line arguments?
<zyga> roadmr: (and lets keep talking here)
<roadmr> zyga: what about result submission? just && curl $whatever ?
<zyga> roadmr: internal
<zyga> roadmr: that's the whole command, even if we os.system("curl ...")
<roadmr> zyga: ok. well most of the parameters for sru runs are set using debconf
<zyga> roadmr: ok, what parameters affect us
<roadmr> zyga: then there's a checkbox plugin that reads this and sets up the environment variables
<zyga> roadmr: (we should add that to the whiteboard on the blueprint)
<zyga> roadmr: right now we'll do the same
<roadmr> zyga: yep, as long as we pass the proper environment to the jobs they should run ok
<zyga> roadmr: so plainbox sru will do whatever checkbox did
<roadmr> zyga: this is mainly used for the wireless testing and bluetooth stuff
<zyga> roadmr: ohhh
<zyga> roadmr: not that environment
<zyga> roadmr: stuff for submission.xml, system id etc
<roadmr> zyga: the one parameter we'd need to pass is the hardware_id
<zyga> roadmr: will we have to do something to get stuff like wifi settings from debconf to pass that to jobs?
<zyga> roadmr: or do jobs handle that internally?
<roadmr> zyga: this is also set by debconf
<zyga> roadmr: ok, could you add that to the whiteboard please
<roadmr> zyga: no, the jobs expect environment variables to be set
<roadmr> zyga: previously, we just put the variables in /etc/environment or something like that
<zyga> roadmr: so plainbox actually has to load stuff from debconf and pass that, right?
<roadmr> zyga: you'd have to ask brendand about why we changed to handling that with a plugin
<zyga> brendand: ^^
<zyga> roadmr: I'm trying to see what needs to be done in plainbox
<zyga> roadmr: so far I see:
<roadmr> zyga: yes, either that or we go back to the old way (tm), but brendand's input would be good for that
<zyga> roadmr: 1) read hardware-id from debconf
<zyga> roadmr: 2) perhaps read some stuff from debconf and export that to job environment
<zyga> roadmr: 3) have a new 'plainbox sru' command
<roadmr> zyga: the hardware_id can potentially be sent some other way, like a parameter when we create the upstart job, .desktop entry, or even something in /etc/default
<roadmr> ok time to join a session
<zyga> roadmr: yeah but I'd rather do the same to minimize confusion
<zyga> roadmr: ok, talk to you later
<cprofitt> roadmr zyga - did you see the suggestion in the UF session that checkbox/plainbox be able to complete 'tests' in the background as the machine was used?
<roadmr> zyga: ok, teaching plainbox how to read checkbox debconf entries is also an option
<zyga> cprofitt: nope
<cprofitt> it was in the Etherpad and I missed it as well until I just re-read it
<cprofitt> not sure how we could do that... I guess an opt-in
<zyga> cprofitt: I think that's not worth doing, it's dangerous and subverting (a litte), the users can already run checkbox and move to another desktop if they want
<zyga> cprofitt: I still think that revamping friendly entirely is better than doing some lifting on existing process
<cprofitt> yes, I agree
<roadmr> cprofitt: ugh, that both degrades the user's experience and may invalidate some of the tests :/
<zyga> cprofitt: length of testing and lack of any personal connection is the killer
<cprofitt> my only issue was allowing resume; which has been fixed
<cprofitt> on the website I think it needs to be made more interactive -- building some social aspect
<cprofitt> if UF is not usable it does not matter how the results are gathered
 * zyga goes to a session now
<brendand> roadmr, zyga - whoah guys, catch me up
<roadmr> brendand: hehe :) two things
<roadmr> brendand: 1) are you working on preseed changes for plainbox?
<brendand> roadmr, yes - but i haven't got to the actual preseeds. i'm working on adding autostart to plainbox
<roadmr> brendand: 2) can you explain why we switched from setting environment variables directly in /etc/profile to setting them with debconf and using the environment plugin in checkbox?
<brendand> roadmr, because we had to add support for the tester configuring wifi and bluetooth settings via a config file
<brendand> roadmr, and somehow debconf settings can mimic the config file changes (??)
<brendand> roadmr, so using environment variables felt like a somewhat roundabout way of doing it
<roadmr> brendand: oh yes, because you can set them in the config file as plugin-level variables
<brendand> roadmr, you may need to track down cr3 and torture him for the real reason, i'm a bit hazy
<brendand> roadmr, i know we made the change in montreal!
<roadmr> brendand: ok, maybe I'll do that
<brendand> roadmr, torture him real good, just for me :)
<zyga> brendand, roadmr: I'm glad you can cooperate on that :-)
<zyga> and that we talk in public
<brendand> zyga, co-operate on torturing cr3?
<roadmr> brendand: the thing is, plainbox needs to be able to pass the correct environment to the jobs, it can be made to read the debconf settings but we need a good reason to implement legacy behaviors I think
<zyga> brendand: yes, that too :)
<brendand> roadmr, right now the workaround is to just set the environment variables. they are referenced in the jobs
<brendand> roadmr, really the rationale behind it was to avoid a tester having to set 8 environment variables in *every* new system
 * brendand has to put some clothes on and make dinner :P
<brendand> (what, tmi?)
<balloons> lol brendand
<cprofitt> brendand: clothes are required for dinner?
<cprofitt> what... are you at a restaurant?
<zyga> cprofitt: I guess it's best not to ask, you may not want to know the answer ;)
<roadmr> cprofitt: well if he's making dinner, avoiding burns by boiling liquid is a good reason for clothes
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> roadmr: good point... I have to consider that next time
<cprofitt> :)
<cprofitt> though I do have to say my three children would never actually let me cook without clothing
 * zyga calls it a day
<balloons> good night zyga
<balloons> HELLO FREE WORLD
<njin> balloons , do you confirm that the style in  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1458/info is right or is reversed ?
<balloons> njin, yep.. let me show you the orginal source for that
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/image/1458_Install%20%28%28JeOS%20on%20KVM%29
<balloons> see how it looks?
<balloons> and the resulting look on the site itself?
<njin> yes, ok, text is bold then
<njin> well, tomorrow i start the testcase, goodnight balloons or better good afternoon
<njin> balloons: ^^
<balloons> njin, hehe.. good night
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-07
<xnox> plars: balloons: there is a new nexus7 dock that supports charging via pongs while keeping the usb-port free...... =)
<xnox> pongs being the connection points on the left sides, bottom.
<xnox> https://plus.google.com/112773496741623034196/posts/9iyD4fC688i
<plars> xnox: it's about time
<xnox> plars: i guess they'll be sold out rather quickly, just like the nexus4 bumpers.
<xnox> pgraner: ^^^^ do we want / need charging docks for nexus7/qalab =)
<plars> xnox: unfortunately while helping with some problems, it doesn't help with others. But those are getting worked on and a lot are already resolved
<xnox> plars: fair enough ;-)
<plars> xnox: the price is not bad on them, though I do wonder how stable the connection is. The pogo pins seem very susceptible to being bumped
<plars> tablet slides sideways by 1mm in the dock, and no more power
<plars> I wonder how securely it holds it
<xnox> *sigh*
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi pitti
<vibhav> good morning
<zyga> good morning
<xnox> psivaa: have you noticed any other bugs with webcam step?
<xnox> psivaa: why is removal of webcam step linked to results in the iso-tracker?
<xnox> (this is a pure design / ubiquity restructuring planning and not driven by "bugs" / "brokeness" of the webcam step)
<psivaa> xnox: well i added it to the tracker because at the moment the webcam does not work during the installation. That being in the tracker would stop bugs like, 1142751
<psivaa> bug 1142751
<ubot5> bug 1142751 in ubiquity "Webcam screen broken during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1142751
<xnox> psivaa: that's an over-generalisation. That's only one personal reporting visual corruption on the view port with an unknown webcam without any installer logs attached.
<xnox> psivaa: you should link bug 1142751 to the isotracker, not the "wishlist requests to remove webcam step".
<ubot5> bug 1142751 in ubiquity "Webcam screen broken during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1142751
<xnox> psivaa: the webcam step certainly works locally here for me in ubiquity, on my machines. But I fear if this is a bug/regression in the underlying gstreamer library.
<psivaa> xnox: ohh ok, will any webcam related bugs fixed for raring?
<xnox> psivaa: we should be undressing them, yes. Without further investigation, it's hard to tell if it's a general webcam bugs in our stack vs ubiquity-specific webcam bug.
<xnox> And we do want webcams to work on ubuntu. Hangouts, video chat etc are very mainstream =)
<psivaa> xnox: ok, theses bugs are only during installation but ok ill see if the wishlist bug could be removed from the tracker
<xnox> psivaa: yeah, it doesn't fail the install or anything like that, but it does exercise our gstreamer stack fairy well =)
<xnox> s/fairy/fairly/ =)
<psivaa> xnox: ok sorry about that :), it appears stgraber is one that could remove it
<xnox> psivaa: yeah, he can do anything on that website =)
<psivaa> stgraber: would you be able to remove bug 1118589 from the iso tracker please?
<ubot5> bug 1118589 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Please remove WebCam step" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118589
<stgraber> psivaa: done
<psivaa> stgraber: thank you
<psivaa> xnox: ^ and I have removed the tag from the bug
<xnox> \o/ thank you guys =)
<xnox> psivaa: and it's a real bug in clutter-gst shaders which me and Laney are working to fix.
<psivaa> xnox: ok, thanks for that
<zyga> spineau: do you want to keep checking your network to see why vagrant up failed for you?
<spineau> zyga: that would be cool but I don't really see a log entry to start debugging the issue
<zyga> spineau: ok, I think I know how to quickly check this
<zyga> spineau: unset VAGRANT_APT_CACHE
<zyga> spineau: vagrant destroy -f
<zyga> spineau: vagrant up precise
<zyga> spineau: then tell me if you see apt-get errors again or do you see slow but normal package installs
<zyga> er
<zyga> no, that's correct
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hello
<zyga> spineau, brendand, roadmr: I'm going to land the vagrant fix and see what of the currently approved set can land
<spineau> zyga: sure
<smartboyhw> Hiyas
<smartboyhw> balloons ^
<balloons> smartboyhw, ;-p
<balloons> so cadence week 8 is going to be starting up..
<smartboyhw> yep
 * balloons rattles head
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> as usual, I'm open to discussions on what to include
<balloons> so, SergioMeneses, smartboyhw , thoughts?
<smartboyhw> KDE?
<balloons> If possible there are some new tests I'd like to push into the cadence
<balloons> We need the upgrade (from image) test to be finished
<zyga> spineau, roadmr, brendand: tarmac started, the order of merges is random, I cannot improve that -- if it fails I'll re-approve the proposals that get borked
<zyga> oh, the right branch is first, cool
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thoughts about what?
 * SergioMeneses is reading The Planet
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes, lots of reviewing and reading
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> SergioMeneses, thoughts on what to look at for cadence week 8
<smartboyhw> balloons upgrade tests are good
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<SergioMeneses> daily testing
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Laptop testing?0
<smartboyhw> We need applications tests....
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes, we need more testcases and make testing
<SergioMeneses> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/258/builds
<smartboyhw> hmm what to do?
 * smartboyhw might have to finish his Transmission testcase tmr
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I hope so
 * SergioMeneses hides
<smartboyhw> balloons: autopilot?
<smartboyhw> Or flavour images testing?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes new app tests would be great
<smartboyhw> Or???????????????????????????????
<SergioMeneses> autopilot again?
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> mm.. probably not autopilot, as we're close on some cool things, but not ready yet
<SergioMeneses> do we have more features?
<SergioMeneses> ok
<smartboyhw> balloons what are the cool things!?!?!?
<balloons> converting everything to introspection.. but the coolest is using umockdev.. what it allows is to create fake hardware (by using real hw) to test things that need it
<smartboyhw> wow
<SergioMeneses> :O
<balloons> for instance, testing shotwell.. and having a virtual camera to go with it :-)
<smartboyhw> XD
<balloons> carla has been working on it for a bit..
<smartboyhw> I want that now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> balloons, great letozaf_ (Carla's nick right?*
<balloons> I'd also like to continue the bug confirmation idea we did last time
<smartboyhw> balloons uh
<balloons> I've not yet gone to look and see if we managed to shrink the open ubiquity stuff
<balloons> I'd like us to go after open issues we've found during the cycle
<smartboyhw> balloons how about VirtualBox? Fixed?
<zyga> woot, tarmac lands checkbox fix for CI loop based on vagrant
<balloons> smartboyhw, u mean testdrive + vbox?
<balloons> if so, yes, yes it is :-)
 * xnox ponders if umockdev can fake hard-drives.
<smartboyhw> balloons good
 * zyga thinks that mocking is great but setting up real hardware is better for actual resutls
<SergioMeneses> balloons, can we add ubuntu-friendly to our cadence wee someday?
<SergioMeneses> *week
<zyga> especially for performance regressions and quirks/odd hardware that you can just plug to an existing system overnight
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses of course.b.
<balloons> xnox, I was thinking about exotic hardware as well.. disk controllers, tv tuners, etc
<SergioMeneses> i think it would interesting and we can spreading UF a lot!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, certainly we can have uf be a part.. atm, using the laptop tracker to test hw is better (so we do that instead) for ensuring we get the results
<smartboyhw> balloons: For TV tuners contact the Mythbuntu.
<smartboyhw> team
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) At one point I was interested.. I don't watch tv anymore
<smartboyhw> balloons whoa?!!!!???!??!?!?!
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. scary eh?  haven't for years.. I gave away the tv i inherited last year after never plugging it in
<balloons> xnox, whoa -- there's an xchat-indicator? http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2013/02/x-chat-power-user-upload.html
<SergioMeneses> balloons, watch tv on the laptop
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. in many ways, that's where we are at.. anyways, back to reality :-)
<smartboyhw> Back
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ++
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you're back! anyway balloons can we publish something official about testing in the UGJ? I see "the planet" and cry
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes, I am working on some communication from me personally, and of course some words about quality and what we're doing
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses we might need to.
<balloons> in short, nothing changes at the moment for us.. we discussed how we would work in a rolling world, and we know how we operate now..
<smartboyhw> balloons: how?
<balloons> I don't want to diatribe too much here.. but if they change focus towards faster cadences, we know how to do that..
<balloons> we don't want to be overwhelmed with things however
<smartboyhw> yep
<balloons> I caught a bit of the flavors discussion, and I'll have some words on that
<smartboyhw> balloons YAY
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect!
<balloons> I'm with you however -- digesting and responding ;-)
 * smartboyhw waits for blog post
<njin> balloons, I write the first testcase (upgrade) and downloaded the bzr
<balloons> njin, excellent
<balloons> we were talking about wanting to use it next week for cadence week 8
<smartboyhw> yeah
<njin> balloons, now the next step is to insert my file into image and push to the bzr ?
<smartboyhw> njin yes
<smartboyhw> Make sure you run bzr add
<njin> ok, the file number is assigned by the revisioner '
<njin> ?
<balloons> njin, yes.. since it's new, you can upload without a number
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<balloons> that will be helpful ^^
<smartboyhw> njin: Normally it would be the testcase no. in the QA Tracker
<njin> is a new testcase
<balloons> njin, yea check out that page
<balloons> it will explain things..
<njin> ok, looking
<balloons> njin, looking ;-)
<njin> thanks
<balloons> hmm.. the diff is blank
<balloons> did you add the new file to your branch?
<balloons> you have to use bzr add FILENAME
<njin> ok, redo things
<balloons> njin, https://code.launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi/ubuntu-manual-tests/upgrade_from_image
<SergioMeneses> maybe njin could use: bzr diff
<balloons> yea, I don't see a commit from you in there yet
<balloons> overall.. you need to do this
<balloons> 1) create new file
<balloons> 2) use bzr add FILENAME
<balloons> 3) bzr commit
<balloons> 4) bzr push
<balloons> make sense? you make the file, add it to the branch.. commit the branch, and then finally push it to launchpad
 * balloons is excited
<SergioMeneses> balloons, about?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, multi-tasking certainly, but yes ;0
<SergioMeneses> :O :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> njin, looks like it worked :-)
<balloons> I see the test
<njin> ok, thanks
<SergioMeneses> congrats njin :)
<balloons> So basically what happens now is it will be reviewed, then merged into the trunk and synced to the tracker
<balloons> and yes congrats... :-) You are free to make testcases now! Go forth and write!
<njin> ok, but for the other part we need to wait for the fix (upgrade inserting the media in the running system)
<balloons> njin, ohh right! good point. can we get another bug report on our tracker for that? and link to the launchpad bug for the fix?
<njin> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1152148
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1152148 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "inserting a live media it run software-center instead of ubuntu-relase-upgrader" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> njin perfect.. can you open the bug on our tracker so we can track our need for the testcase for it?
<njin> sure
<balloons> thanks!
<Noskcaj> balloons, someone killed the lubuntu installer theme, and phillw is AFK. can you try and get someone to confirm it, i haven't  had time to make a bug
<balloons> Noskcaj, on the daily eh?
<balloons> Noskcaj, morning :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, morning, yeah
<Noskcaj> or about a week
<balloons> I'll be back in a bit.. you can always ping
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> on #lubuntu
<balloons> or the mailing list if no one is about
<Noskcaj> bug 1152306
<ubot5> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<xnox> Noskcaj: it's absolutely fine.
<xnox> Noskcaj: there is no background, but that is pending on ubiquity upload.
<xnox> Noskcaj: to be done now.
<balloons> xnox, Noskcaj ahh.. yea, so it's a black background.. Noskcaj you'll notice little things like that throughout the cycles.. anything that has to do with art will get updated at some point during the cycle
<balloons> for instance, the fact it still says 12.10 everywhere (or did.. it's getting close to time that should be fixed)
<Noskcaj> not the black background, the window theme itself, note the blue-ness
<Noskcaj> and the minimise button
<xnox> Noskcaj: a screenshot of what you'd expect it to be would be nice. E.g. on a working lubuntu install package ubiquity, launch it and take a comparison screenshot.
<xnox> cause I don't know / use lubuntu so no idea what it is meant to look like =) overall it looks fine to me at first glance.
<Noskcaj> i'm afraid i don't have one, maybe google images has it
<Noskcaj> http://i52.tinypic.com/v7s1e9.jpg
<Noskcaj> xnox, screencap added
<xnox> Noskcaj: thanks.
<balloons> thx :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-08
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> pitti, evening
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> pitti: thanks!
<Suganthini> I'm trying to install autopilot test automation tool on Ubuntu12.04 machine
<Suganthini> I've installed the dependecy packages mentioned on 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot'. Eventhough i couldn't be found out autopilot directory
<Suganthini> please give some idea regarding 'Autopilot' installation
<chrisccoulson> pitti, are you able to enable jobs on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/ for PPA autopkgtests?
<chrisccoulson> eg, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_firefox_aurora-firefox/ and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/ don't appear to be running
<chrisccoulson> and i'd like to get tests running for < 13.04 as well
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I haven't done this before, so TBH I'd rather wait for Monday when jibel is back
<chrisccoulson> pitti, sure, no problem. i didn't realize he was back on monday, so it's fine to wait until then :)
<Suganthini> ok... i try to run the job
<vibhav> 1
<vibhav> sorry
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<Noskcaj> phillw, bug 1152306
<ubot5> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<xnox> gema_: note that nexus7 can be fully automatically preseeded, gain network, reboot back into bootloader and repeat the whole cycle.
<xnox> gema_: see http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2013/02/flash-nexus7-like-rock-star.html and my posts to ubuntu-utah & ubuntu-installer mailing lists.
<xnox> gema_: is there anything else needed for using nexus7 in qa?
<gema_> plars, doanac ^^ can you guys look into xnox's question?
<gema_> xnox: as far as I know we haven't tried it yet, but doanac and plars will be able to tell you for sure if we are missing anything
<plars> gema_, doanac: I think at this point, it's mostly about teaching utah to provision nexus7
<gema_> plars: I think so
<plars> gema_: I didn't think you were around, but I was actually writing notes to myself to talk to you and doanac on Monday about a blueprint for that
<gema_> plars: you make it sound intelligent, I like that x)
<gema_> plars: I am not around
<gema_> plars: you are having a nightmare :P
<plars> gema_: nah, the nightmare is your's if people are coming to you about blueprints!
<gema_> plars: just kidding , I just logged in for a sec
<doanac> gema_, plars: that looks like it should work, but I need to think about it a bit
<gema_> xnox: I guess we are happy for now, we'll through bugs your way if we cannot make it to work
<gema_> does that sound ok?
<gema_> throw
<plars> doanac: I'm happy to help work out the details, but it sounds like between ogra and xnox, the heavy lifting is done for making the oem-install portion preseedable
<doanac> xnox: so I guess this process works as long as the images you flash on the device always boot back up and have network?
<xnox> doanac: we repack the bootimg (initramfs) to include (a) wifi config file from network manager (b) preseed file with language/name/hostname/password. flashing this repackaged bootimg & stock userdata image will boot & self-pressed.
<xnox> doanac: "repacking" initramfs is actually just adding wifi.cfg and preseed.cfg at the top level. The branch in that post has the source / code sample commands that are needed to achieve it.
<doanac> xnox: okay. seems to pass my sniff test :)
<xnox> doanac: and I uploaded patched upstart into raring such that `reboot -f bootloader` `reboot -f recovery` does what one would expect.
<xnox> if you want this in quantal/precise we'd need to sru upstart & ac100-tarball installer patches.... or patch up installer in the initramfs when rebuilding.
<xnox> doanac: I didn't test success_command. that is left as an excercise to the reader =)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm sorry, been busy getting the wiki area for lubuntu testing fully updated as we have a some newcomers this cycle and I'm trying to get the FAQ and background all updated for them to use as a resource. They are the testers and once again, most of it already has already been copied over to ubuntu-quality but I do get a better input from the lubunteers for edits I make as to if it makes things easier or is too much information.
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok. just wanted to let you know about that bug
<phillw> xnox btw, I have not forgotten about the 10.04 server test. I think I've worked out why it refuses to chat via a name server. It's next on my list.
<phillw> Noskcaj: do take a read of it and let me know (also correct any typos I have made). :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, will do
<Noskcaj> phillw, looks good, my only complaint is you didn't mention testdrive
<phillw> Noskcaj: as test drive is being updated for 13.04 and we will not even get VBox 4.2 in to 13.04 It really would confuse things further.
<phillw> I'm already looking at 13.10 as to what needs doing
<Noskcaj> ok, wow
<jtaylor> vbox 4.2 is in 13.04
<jtaylor> if you mean virtualbox
<phillw> jtaylor: that's good to hear :D
<phillw> I was under the (mis) impression that 4.2 would not land in 13.04
<phillw> Noskcaj: we can now think to re-schedule the postponed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm sure you'd be happier to re-run the testdrive one without the cavaets of deciding which version of VBox people are running :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah. it would just be re copy/pasting the stuff.
<phillw> Noskcaj: I got the virt-manager stuff into 13.04 So, we should have a good system to run virtualistaions on once 13.04 is out and about.
<phillw> Noskcaj: re-running a session gets the advertisement up for QA onto the system for people... All advertising is good :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, true
<phillw> Noskcaj: BTW, lubuntu is good to go for beta 1 freeze. Todays's ISO's will not contain new stuff from our dev team in future builds.
<phillw> (21:23:06) phillw: Hi boss, as we are 'supposed' to have the pre Beta 1 handed over to testing, with the -release team showing 'an open mind' on last minute stuff coming in via Feature Freeze, have you got everything into lubuntu 13.04 that you want / need or do you want / need the weekend to finalise anything?
<phillw> (21:23:56) gilir: no, all my stuff was uploaded before FF
<phillw> (21:24:20) gilir: all ISO from now can be concidered as pre-beta ISO IMO
<phillw> Noskcaj: he doesn't chat often, nor do I ask. But, he's 'good' at hitting the time scales he agrees to.
<phillw> he's just going to sort out the PPC iso, (21:35:49) gilir: there is 4 different kernels on powerpc now
<phillw> this makes it over sized.
<Noskcaj> yeah, do you know if ppc will work for 13.04?
<phillw> Noskcaj: julien is on the case for the over size ( bug 1152772)
<ubot5> bug 1152772 in linux-ppc (Ubuntu) "Oversize on powerpc ISO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152772
<Noskcaj> phillw, good. what about the recursive error crash?
<phillw> Noskcaj: julien has no equipment to test on, and is also not a 'kernel' person. I'd have asked colin watson, but with the distractions in the last couple of weeks whilst the clock ticked on I really do not want to 'nag' him.... I alsready do for other stuff anyway.
<phillw> -s
<Noskcaj> so in other words, we can't release ppc because it won't work on ppc
<phillw> Noskcaj: nope, it's never stopped us in the past. We are allowed 'release' notes for known issues and work arounds.
<Noskcaj> ok
<SergioMeneses> hi all!
<Noskcaj> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, hey! :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-09
<phillw> xnox: you still about?
<xnox> maybe
<phillw> xnox I need to know how to tell a 10.04 server where the nameserver is... I cannot do it via /etc/network/interfaces and there is no entry for /etc/resolve.conf
<phillw> xnox:the VM is fully alive... ping 176.31.156.196
<phillw> it just cannot 'see' name server resolution
<xnox> look up 10.04 server guide on help.ubuntu.com
 * xnox didn't deal with 10.04 in a long time.
<phillw> I've never done, you asked for the server to update from :P
<phillw> lubuntu was not even adopted back then :)
<xnox> phillw: just the packages. you can install ubuntu-desktop then apt-get install ubuntu-server, as well. and do the whole lot in one go.
<phillw> xnox: as It cannot access things via apt, I'm sort of stuck as to how to set up the interface files...
<phillw> xnox: this was a clean install of 10.04 server, I'm not too sure what else I can do to help :(
<phillw> dedicated VM, dedicated IPv4 and dedicated LVM that I pull any logs off of.
<sak> hello
<phillw> xnox: this is going to be more problematical than 1st thought. From a pure 10.04 it does not have the up to date system to update resolve.conf
<balloons> finishing setup for the cadence week.. I wanted to get njin's upgrade test pushed n..
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah
<balloons> it's in
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1498/info
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah
<balloons> how are you smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> balloons, good
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-10
<vibhav> good morning
<Noskcaj> afternoon vibhav
<vibhav> hey Noskcaj
<Acid190> When someone is using a version of Ubuntu, are their errors automatically sent to a dev team?
<Noskcaj> Acid190, if it's a release version, then yes
<Acid190> hmm...ok
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, welcome to AFK:p
<SergioMenesesAFK> smartboyhw: lol
<SergioMenesesAFK> jajaja
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, LOL
<SergioMenesesAFK> smartboyhw: and what are you doing?
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, some team management:P
<SergioMenesesAFK> :O
<SergioMenesesAFK> kubuntu team?
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, of course not
 * smartboyhw doesn't have any power in it
<smartboyhw> I just found that one of our developers + extremely active tester isn't actually in the Ubuntu Studio testing team
<smartboyhw> So I added him in
<SergioMenesesAFK> ah! you work with ubuntu.studio :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, you don't know that!?
 * smartboyhw is quite surprised
<SergioMenesesAFK> I think so, phillw = lubuntu, smartboyhw = ubuntu-studio, balloons = ubuntu ...someone else?
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, Noskcaj = xubuntu
<smartboyhw> I think
 * smartboyhw is sort of = kubuntu too
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, and we have no hyphen or dot between "Ubuntu" and "Studio"
<SergioMenesesAFK> jeje kk
<SergioMenesesAFK> well smartboyhw I have to do normal things now, see you later!
<smartboyhw> SergioMenesesAFK, see ya
<jtaylor> has someone already written a autopkgtest with expect? need something to copy paste from :)
<SergioMeneses> congrats smartboyhw !!!
 * SergioMeneses is reading #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you did see it? Thanks:)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes I did :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, is it a membership like ubuntu-membership? or something?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, well I need it for some packaging access rights (if not I wouldn't have applied today)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, aaah ok ok I see
<SergioMeneses> perfect then
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-03
<davmor2> Morning all
<asac> anyone can run the http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ job
<asac> for qt5 edgers?
<asac> elopio: ^^
<elopio> good morning!
<davmor2> morning elopio
<senan> DanChapman,balloons : Hello
<balloons> senan, hello
<senan> balloons, do I need to change anything in that test ?
<elfy> balloons: you a moderator on the quality mailig list - I've got a held message
<elfy> balloons: also - you syncing that mp - or shall I do it
<balloons> elfy, I was planning on doing it now, but you can if you want it sooner, dragged into a meeting :-)
<balloons> senan, I've not had a chance to review after your changes. do the tests run successfully?
<elfy> balloons: ok - leave it with me :)
<balloons> elfy, :-) thanks mate
<senan> balloons, yes
<elfy> balloons: but I can't moderate my post on the list :p
<cgoldberg> elopio, got any time for a quick code review?  nobody from my team is currently online and I don't wanna wait for NZ to wake :)
<balloons> elfy, knome I saw you inquired about the sync tool. I can share it; it's a hacky perl script, and by hacky I mean loads of fun. But it works. I always thought we'd have cleaned it up by now and had something but ;-)
<elopio> cgoldberg: sure. I'm not sure if I know the part of autopilot where you are working, but I can take a look.
<knome> balloons, please do that
<cgoldberg> elopio, it's familiar territory...  I'm updating the runner/result to act unittest and print the dots/flags as tests run.  so it's not just silent when running in normal (non-verbose )mode
<cgoldberg> we've been down this rode in SST a while back
<cgoldberg> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/texttest-run/+merge/209089
<elopio> that's nice, yeah
<elopio> cgoldberg: isn't this a feature from TextTestResult? On SST we didn't have to implement the dots
<cgoldberg> elopio, actually we did :)  it's a feature of unittest's TextTestResult ... but not of testtools TextTestResult
<cgoldberg> lifeless doesn't like the output.. I personally do
<elopio> ok, then it looks good.
<elopio> I also like it. But you are missing the tests.
<cgoldberg> WIP ;)
<elopio> on SST we have some nice ways to test testresults and testcases, I've been copying that stuff all over :)
<cgoldberg> elopio, yea, I've grabbed some snippets from SST also
<elfy> balloons: all done
<balloons> elfy, I'll let your post through one sec
<elfy> ok cheers
<elfy> I don't often attach images ...
<balloons> senan, I'll have a look now
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. I hadn't seen the thread; all makes sense.
<elfy> ;)
<elfy> drives me insane lol
<balloons> elfy, since you are about; what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-manual-tests/+merge/207882?
<elfy> balloons: I was looking at that earlier actually - but I couldn't work out what the original testcase was
<balloons> senan, ok while you are still here, there are a couple minor layout things I would still do. Ready?
<balloons> elfy, it was originally an non-english install testcase
<elfy> but then it was first cuppa time
<balloons> with everything you see tacked onto the end
<elfy> yep
<elfy> commenting now
<senan> balloons, ready :D
<balloons> senan, run pep8 and pyflakes on the code and fix any errors.
<elfy> balloons: done
<balloons> senan, I was thinking I would change the name of the non-test functions as well, or move some of the utility functions to the emulator, but I'm reconsidering
<balloons> I think I might be ok with everything on that front
<balloons> senan, I suppose the other thing I would like to see is removing an commented out code, and add some inline coding comments to follow along (docstrings you added are wonderful thank you)
<balloons> I'll have to run and verify it works and we can merge
<balloons> you've come a long way on this ;-)
<senan> balloons, I ran pyflakes and got two information
<balloons> elfy, ty.. He did the changes to make it a kubuntu only testcase; how / where should this live on the tracker? He didn't change the filename, but we can ask him to do that
<elfy> we can do that when we merge/sync it can't we
<balloons> elfy, yes, I generally do renames as part of merge
<elfy> yea - same
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> I'd guess it should live in images really
<elfy> just be a new one in there
<senan> balloons, pyflakes error corrected
<elfy> balloons: something like Kubuntu Localisation Support
<balloons> ok, so if we are ok with that, I suppose we can merge it?
<senan> balloons, I didnt understand the commenting part
<balloons> senan, ahh.. I was hoping to see some more comments in the code itself of what's going on during the tests
<senan> balloons, ok.. let me check
<balloons> senan, also you have code like #self.keyboard.focused_type(editBox) which is commented out. Remove it if it's not needed
<senan> balloons, some codes are not working in autopilot3 thats why they are commented out
<balloons> senan,ok,  do we have a bug filed for them?
<senan> balloons, I think DanChapman filed a bug
<senan> I'm not sure
<balloons> senan, ok.. I like to see a bug # or link even left there so it can be referenced later on
<senan> balloons, I need to check with dan, but he is busy it seems :(
<balloons> senan, we can look for it
<balloons> senan, is it in here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-gtk
<balloons> senan, you can see what he reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~dpniel/?orderby=-datecreated&start=0
<balloons> I don't see anything.. I think you can report i
<balloons> *it
<DanChapman> balloons, senan what bug we talking about?
<senan> DanChapman, while opening the scan folder dialog, we faced some issue in using select_single
<senan> identifying the object
<elfy> balloons: do you want me to rename/merge/sync this kubuntu testcase? is that what you meant?
<senan> danchapman, it was working fine in autiopilot and its broken in autopilot3
<senan> danchapman, do you remember ?
<DanChapman> senan, let me just look and refresh my memory
<balloons> elfy, ohh, if you'd like. I just wanted someone else's opinion on the matter before I did anything further with it
<elfy> oh - fine with me :)
<balloons> It is a very kubuntu specific testcase, which is ok. I'm happy to merge at this point I think
<balloons> after our conversation
<senan> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028547/
<balloons> Just need to check formatting then I would approve
<elfy> ok - I'm on it then
<balloons> elfy, you rock!
<balloons> DanChapman, I'd like to talk semantics about layout, etc with senan's testcase as the example after e solve this issue ;-)
<DanChapman> senan ahh yes the '...'  \u2026 issue? I think i forgot to file a bug for that against autopilot. Let me check
<senan> DanChapman, yep
<senan> :D
<DanChapman> senan, can you create a simple testcase to reproduce the bug?
<elfy> balloons: ok - thanks for the compliment - but as much as I'd like to do it for you - when I try and add a testcase in iso.qa - it gives me the edit a testcase page
<elfy> url says /add - but there's nowhere to give it a number
<senan> DanChapman, same DiskusageAnalyzer tc ?
<DanChapman> balloons, sure :-)
<balloons> elfy, using the script or ?
<elfy> no - manually :)
<DanChapman> senan yes something simple that works with autopilot but not autopilot3
<balloons> elfy, with the script, you leave off the number part and it will assign and rename
<elfy> or is the iso tracker slightly different from the package one - and the thing numbers automatically?
<balloons> elfy, otherwise, I think that is correct
<balloons> elfy, you don't get to assign the number :)
<senan> DanChapman, yea sure.. shall I do it tomorrow
<elfy> aaah - ok so it is different :)
<balloons> DanChapman, so for these gtk apps, what do you think of the utility functions inside the main testcase.py file?
<elfy> ok - thanks balloons - rolling along now :)
<DanChapman> senan, when ever you have time. It's not a blocking bug but it does need fixing, so if you could file the bug against autopilot and provide the simple testcase to reproduce the bug
<senan> DanChapman, sure.. I'll take care
<balloons> senan, I would like to hold off on merging until we have the bug number if that's alright?
<senan> balloons, Its ok
<senan> balloon, you want to make sure that I'll file a bug right ;) he he
<senan> balloons, DanChapman : Thanks for the comments and review, going to sleep now...see you tomorrow
<teward|phone> elfy: balloons: before I go absolutely bonkers and do the email equivalent of yelling at someone, would either of you like to calmly but sternly talk to Alberto before I do?
<balloons> senan, have a pleasant evening!
<senan> balloons, DanChapman : Goooood Night :)
<balloons> teward|phone, let's not go bonkers. I'll have a chat with him
<DanChapman> balloons, I personally don't like it, it makes messy reading to my eyes as long as the utility functions name is clear on it's intent. Whats your thoughts
<elfy> not going bonkers is a plan
<elfy> balloons: ok - manually ;) merged and synced it
<balloons> DanChapman, I guess I'm confused by your sentence :-)
<balloons> do you like the mp as-is or would you change it?
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, sorry that is kind of confusing now i've read it back. Mind is elsewhere atm. ;-) I'll take a look at it now
<balloons> DanChapman, :-) Basically we are starting to push tests to be written in a page object model. I've got a post in draft where I want to talk about it more and so off some examples; namely ubuntu-clock which leo and nekelesh have been tweaking to fit the model quite nicely
<DanChapman> balloons, sounds interesting i would like to read it :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, the idea was proposed by elopio and stems from this: http://code.google.com/p/selenium/wiki/PageObjects
<balloons> Anyways, for gtk apps I'm not sure how I want things to look.. But I don't think I'm a big fan of having the utility functions inside the tests
<balloons> I'm asking because I think senan's mp is otherwise pretty much ready to merge. But we should make sure the format is one that is maintainable and makes sense
<balloons> DanChapman, so for example for the disk usage analyzer app I would imagine an object for each dialog being tested. The test then get very very simple. a few lines, which read very nicely
<balloons> but it's hard to say if that's desirable or the way to go for these apps/tests
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i agree I like the idea of breaking it out into objects :-)
<elfy> I'd love to have an opinion - but it's all stuck in the wall above my head :p
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<balloons> DanChapman, so should we merge his MP hen have him refactor it? I'm leaning towards that option as it's been in process for so long
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i would merge it. I'm going to give the page object style a go on the eog test seeing as thats completely borked atm. Then we can see how it turns out
<DanChapman> elfy hey there :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ok, perfect ;-)
<elfy> balloons: so why if you add a testcase in packages does it let you give them a number - wouldn't it be better if it didn't?
<elfy> just a thought
<balloons> elfy, I'm not sure actually..
 * balloons goes to look
<balloons> elfy, at one point someone had a purpose for it.. I remember issues with UTAH wanting to specify things
<balloons> it might be leftover from that. If you don't fill in the field, it autoassigns
<elfy> oh does it - useful to know that
<balloons> it's interesting it only shows on packages.qa.u.c
<balloons> elfy, right, title and testcase is the only required fields
<elfy> didn't know that :)
<phillw> elfy: balloons I stepped back to get de-stressed... the user
<phillw> Alberto Salvia Novella us that disruptive. I am ceasing my following of ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com
<phillw> sorry folks... I just don't need this crap.
<balloons> phillw, I've spoken to Alberto about it. If there is another lapse I'll simple remove him from the list and moderate any mails he may decide to post
<phillw> balloons: I've re-joined but different email addy... can you have a quick check to see my old one expired (a legacy one  xxxxxx@ubuntu.com and xxxxxx@uk.voplink.com) and the new one xxxxx@phillw.net is being used. Thanks.
<balloons> phillw, sure, just a moment
<balloons> phillw, I only see the new addy
<phillw> okies :)
<phillw> thnx
<phillw> sorry for pauses, just installing a centos 6.5 VM for a student
<letozaf> balloons, elopio hello
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, about rssreader-app I saw elopio's refactoring of one test, whats next now ?
<letozaf> balloons, and about reminders app, if qmlscene is not supported anymore how is autopilot vis going to work ?
<balloons> letozaf, yes I saw michael's response. Since the binary launches again, we can just use vis against that
<balloons> letozaf, like so: autopilot launch -i Qt reminders
 * balloons tries and doesn't see anything, heh
<letozaf> balloons, ah ok thanks I will try this
<letozaf> balloons, oh wait... :P
<letozaf> balloons, it works for me :)
<balloons> letozaf, perfect.. it shoudl
<letozaf> balloons, no, I was wrong, thers is nothing in vis :P
<balloons> letozaf, hmm
<letozaf> balloons, :)
<balloons> letozaf, on the rssreader, I'm not sure of the status for elopio.
<balloons> I see https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-rssreader-app/refactor_tests/+merge/208517
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will wait
<balloons> letozaf, ohh yea, looks all done. So do you see how the refactoring happened?
<balloons> essentially each page is an object
<letozaf> balloons, yes I had a look at it
<balloons> so you can continue to mold the tests in this way
<balloons> and of course, work on getting all the tests running :-)
<balloons> on reminders, that's quite annoying. Assuming you can't use vis, what do you need to understand? We can use print_tree and look at the qml for objects as needed
<letozaf> balloons, ok for rssreader app I will give it a try
<letozaf> balloons, for reminders app I will have to see what happens when I try to write the tests, whats print_tree
 * letozaf is looking for print_tree
<balloons> letozaf, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html?highlight=print_tree#autopilot.introspection.dbus.DBusIntrospectionObject.print_tree
<balloons> letozaf, basically you can print an entire tree of any object
<balloons> letozaf, so you can grab the main_view for reminders, then call print_tree and get a vis dump more or less you can browser
<balloons> *browse
<letozaf> balloons, just found it, thanks I will try to use this
<elopio> letozaf: oh, hi.
<elopio> yes, can you please review that branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-rssreader-app/refactor_tests/+merge/208517
<letozaf> elopio, hi :)
<elopio> I broke one test, so I need a little small fix on it, and it would be good to go, if you like it.
<letozaf> elopio, already done it :)
<elopio> letozaf: thanks!
<elopio> I'll fix it after lunch.
<letozaf> elopio, ok
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-04
<elopio> balloons: still around?
<wreckertheonly> hello?
<DanChapman> good morning jibel and elfy
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<jibel> Hey DanChapman
<jibel> morning elfy
<elfy> hi jibel :)
<DanChapman> jibel what would be the best way to apend additional repo's to a sources.list file say to enable universe. I have tried echo "universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list but that appends to a new line which i don't want. How do i append to the end of the first line?
<DanChapman> jibel never mind, sed -e 's/$/ universe/' does the trick
<jibel> DanChapman, that or sudo add-apt-repository universe
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> jibel, what would the best way to get the ubiquity runner to work from a local directory. Would it be zipping it up and pack it in when preparing initrd then just unpack & move when run-autopilot kicks off on the other side?
 * DanChapman is getting bored of having to push EVERYTHING!
<jibel> DanChapman, this is a solution, another is to use the vvfat driver of qemu, but that might interfere with the installer because it'll see an additional drive
<jibel> DanChapman, let me try something
<DanChapman> jibel, awesome thanks :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I tried with vvfat but it makes the test fail because it is presented as sda and the partitioner takes the 1rst volume available. I'll try something else.
<jibel> DanChapman, however it is interesting to note that ubiquity doesn't complain if you install ubuntu on the 512MB volume :)
<DanChapman> jibel, did it get past the 'preparing to install' page it usually should stop there with the next button becoming inactive
<DanChapman> jibel, well it did when i trialed it a while back. Should really get a testcase for that
<jibel> DanChapman, it does because there is a second disk with the required amount of space
<DanChapman> jibel, thats interesting :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll try 9p instead of fat, just to see how the partitioner presents it
<jibel> DanChapman, it works with virtfs and it is invisible to partman
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant :-) thanks for taking the time to figure it out. Will be so much nicer working with it
<elopio> davmor2: the tests we are missing on the jenkins jobs are: online accounts ui, ubuntu system settings, ubuntu terminal, ubuntu weather.
<davmor2> elopio: thanks I'll have a look if I can ever re-trace these crashes
<DanChapman> balloons, jibel, quick question are packages from the partner repository allowed for test dependencies on jenkins? disc0tech is working on some rhythmbox tests and wants to mock a radio station but currently depends on gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<davmor2> elopio: terminal will possibly be down to the fact that the backend needs to be rebuilt against 5.2.1 it only shows the shell and nothing else,  Weather app only shows the loading page and goes no further too so I will look if those are fixed now but I doubt they are
<jibel> DanChapman, you can install any package from archive.ubuntu.com
<DanChapman> jibel, great thanks :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033346/ should save you some bzr pushes :)
<jibel> and comments too
<DanChapman> jibel, excellent! thank you so much :-D
<jibel> DanChapman, I'm doing few more tests to make sure I didn't break too many things and will push this
<jibel> DanChapman, added option -D to r6127, ie run: ./ubiquity-autopilot-runner/run-ubiquity-test -D --sdl ~/iso/ubuntu/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<balloons> DanChapman, I assume we have a bit more to do then on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/test-runner/+merge/206581?
<DanChapman> jibel thats brilliant thanks :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy :-) yes it will also come in handy for that aswell. I'll look into it once i have got rid of this pesky bug in the custom install tests.
<senan> balloons,DanChapman : helloo...is this code enough for reporting the bug http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033834/
<balloons> senan, I'm not sure exactly what the problem was you were encountering. But in general, the smallest amount of code that will show the issue is the way to go :-)
<senan> balloons, its some object identification issue Scan Folder... is not detecting in autopilot3
<senan> balloons, I'm also not sure what description I should give. :(
<senan> DanChapman, need your help ;)
<DanChapman> senan you can simplify that testcase to just simply selecting the menuitem there isn't any need to go clicking round the UI :-)
<senan> DanChapman, like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033915/
<senan> DanChapman, I'm not sure what description I should give
<senan> pls help me on that too
<DanChapman> senan it doesn't need the test_open_remote_folder the issue is with the '...' / '\u2026' not being recognised/selectable in autopilot3. Also it could do with an assert just to check it's selected
<DanChapman> senan, just describe what the problem is and if you give me the bug number after i'll add any details that are missing
<balloons> elopio, is there a good time to have a look at weather today?
<elfy> when the sun is up?
<DanChapman> balloons, weathers pretty grey here ;-p
<elfy> oh dear
<elfy> English humour strikes twice :p
 * balloons shakes head slowly
<DanChapman> :-D
<balloons> believe it or not, it's grey here too!
<elfy> I bet our grey is greyer :p
<elfy> actually I had sun - but shhh
<balloons> ohh it surely is. But it's an odd day for us
<DanChapman> balloons, i'm reviewing the rhythmbox test atm. Could i get your thoughts on the utility function naming style?
<balloons> DanChapman, quick link to mp? I was just looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-disc0tech/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/fileroller/+merge/208183
<DanChapman> https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-disc0tech/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/rhythmbox
<DanChapman> balloons, ^^
<DanChapman> the majority of them are in base.py
<balloons> DanChapman, I prefer _ as leading char and I like camelCase
<balloons> DanChapman, I believe pep8 suggests function naming to be that way. However, I think most tests stick to _ anyway in the autopilot world
<balloons> in regards to this mp, it feels a bit weird, since it feels like he's mixing styles
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool and what about the given/when/then flow of the tests?
<balloons> ohh hehe
<balloons> well, I think we spoke a bit about how we'd like to see things; so that would apply here as well
<balloons> namely, the object class model idea
<balloons> testsuite run ok?
<balloons> DanChapman, I think I can appreciate his desire to make tests more readable, but I would rather see it done a different way. I would support renaming and dropping the given, when, and then from the function names
<balloons> comments and logger debug statements can fill in instead.
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i agree. Ok well I will I have made a start on the eog test to see how it goes today which i can then show him as a reference. It ran ok but the combobox selection is a bit flaky though  (failed a couple of times)so that needs toughening up
<balloons> is disc0tech here atm?
<balloons> DanChapman, are we comfortable merging with the changes we mentioned above? Again, I think I would pursue the refactor as a separate mp and land this
<DanChapman> balloons, yes I agree I will make the recommendation I have for the combobox but apart from that it works good locally and in the runner
<balloons> DanChapman, I'll add a quick note as well. It looks like a nice testcase for a big app.. Good stuff ;-)
<elopio> balloons: today is not good for me. I'm doing slides for tomorrow.
<elopio> I had it planned for tomorrow, but if you can start earlier, even better.
<DanChapman> balloons, yes it's comae along nicely. He's actually working on improving the radio test case by mocking a radio station so it has no external sources which is cool :-)
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. yes do prepare for your talk.. no worries
<senan> DanChapman, balloons : Bug #1287834
<ubot5> bug 1287834 in autopilot-gtk "GTK elements with property contains '...' / '\u2026' not being recognised/selectable in autopilot3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287834
<senan> DanChapman, balloons : I've added bug number to the test and resubmitted the MP..Dan can you please take a look at the bug number and please add if I missed something
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-05
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> good morning elfy :-)
<jodh> pitti: hi - is the Depends: in d/tests/control as functional as d/control (the dep8 spec does not say)? Specifically, can I use architecture specifications?
<pitti> jodh: it gets passed to pbuilder-satisfydepends, so it ought to work
<jodh> pitti: ok, thanks. Would be good to have the spec updated on that point.
<pitti> jibel: there are a couple of -ppc64 tests on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/
<pitti> jibel: did you add them on purpose, or did they somehow reappear from two weeks ago?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. should we just delete them again?
<pitti> ah no, they are from Feb 21, I assume I can kill them
<jibel> pitti, I didn't readded them, they can be deleted.
<pitti> jibel: yup, done
<jibel> pitti, actually I don't know how they have been recreated, i'll investigate further
<pitti> jibel: they got created during the sprint (last run Feb 21), apparently they just recently (re-)appeared in the private jenkins view
<jibel> j-lallement@tachash:/var/lib/jenkins/QA/logs/trusty$ grep ppc64 run-jenkins.trusty.2014030*|grep -v ppc64el
<jibel> j-lallement@tachash:/var/lib/jenkins/QA/logs/trusty$
<jibel> hm
<jibel> pitti, not created by adt-britney
<pitti> jodh: tested, Depends: foo [armhf] works
<pitti> jodh: the doc says
<pitti>   Depends: <dpkg dependency field syntax>
<jibel> jenkins' search box, most useless search box I know
<pitti> jodh: I don't think we want to copy the dpkg spec there? (alternatives, versions, architectures, etc., it's quite complex)
<jodh> pitti: ack - I'm re-running my tests and it has correctly handled multiple architectures being specified.
<jodh> pitti: true, but the doc then goes on to talk about dep8-specific depends syntax. I'm not suggesting you copy the dpkg spec, simply that the text of that depends section maybe refers to the relevant section of Debian policy and states that the following special syntax enhances the usual depends syntax (ie @, and @builddeps@).
<pitti> jodh: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7037777/ ?
<jodh> pitti: Yes - maybe, "This supports all features of dpkg dependencies, see <https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html>. The following additional syntax is permittted:".
<pitti> jodh: done in http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=bca85ac
<jodh> pitti: great - thanks!!
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> robotfuel: all tests are passing now here:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-rssreader-app/refactor_tests/+merge/208517
<elopio> can you give it another look please?
 * robotfuel looks
<elopio> balloons: ^ you too, if you have time. That branch was actually your request :)
<balloons> elopio, yep, can't wait to have a look
<rvr> Now live: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22131/making-the-perfect-user-acceptance-test/
<elfy> balloons: when you're up and about - got a bit of an issue with the tracker
<balloons> elfy, shoot
<elfy> balloons: can you go here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/57247/testcases
<elfy> we have the same issue going on with 32bit too
<elfy> but basically reports are being duplicated across the normal upgrade and the LTS upgrade test
<elfy> as always elfy finds something strange to upset balloons day with ;)
<elfy> I'm juts going afk for 30 minutes or so
<disc0tech> balloons, when you have a few minutes, DanChapman and I were talking earlier about the best way to install packages required for the test (e.g. icecast for setting up a local internet radio station, to test rhythmbox's ability to play internet radio
<disc0tech> )
<disc0tech> Can be done via test-runner, but we were thinking it should be done in the test using a call to a bash script
<balloons> disc0tech, ohh.. interesting. I suppose I would list it as a dependency perhaps
<balloons> elfy, ohh. I see now, yes thats a problem
 * elfy is pleased that it's not his eyes :)
<disc0tech> Where would you list such a dependency, balloons?
<elfy> balloons: I don't suppose anyone else has noticed that - only ubuntu and us have upgrade tests for the LTS and the normal upgrade
<balloons> stgraber, can you have a look at elfy's issue? Is there something odd about why we're duplicating results in both places? It is using the same testcase for both
<stgraber> seems perfectly fine to me
<stgraber> results are stored on a buildid+testcaseid basis
<elfy> mmmm
<stgraber> if you have the same testcase linked twice through two testsuites, it's normal that you see the duplication
<elfy> so we'll have to create new ones just for the lts to lts upgrade test?
<stgraber> yep
<elfy> ok
<balloons> elfy, stgraber ty.. so that's it
<elfy> balloons: I'll try and do a MP later for two new testcases for upgrade and upgrade(image) so that we can use the new ones for LTS perhaps
<balloons> elfy, sounds perfect. thanks for noticing
<elfy> balloons: are agreed that we use the new ones for LTS?
<elfy> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/upgrades/+merge/209514
<elfy> I'm back off for a bit now
<balloons> elfy, these are simply duplicates?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> if there's anything wrong - it's wrong in the originals :p
<balloons> elfy, I would suggest simply changing to only check for lts
<balloons> + <dd>If you have upgraded from a lts release to lts release, terminal will show Prompt=lts</dd>
<balloons> and tweak the normal ones to only check for normal
<balloons> make sense?
<elfy> none at all - that just means we've got testcases that say something but the tracker still won't differentiate - they need to have different testcaseid
<balloons> elfy, ?
<elfy> I'm trying to do half a dozen things here - mostly in real life - I don't understand what you mean - and if it means fiddling with the mp then it will have to wait
<elfy> bbl
<elfy> what I'm not sure of is why we need to write anything in the testcase when the testcase will be in the tracker under LTS and the name is LTS
<balloons> elfy, we'll chat later. .I'm feeling the same. I was asking you to modify the expectations for the test check at the end to only refer to lts. And for the other test case, to only refer to normal releases. I'll try and leave a helpful comment
<forestpiskie> kids trying to guess passwords, turn machines off in a panic thinking you'd not notice ...
<elfy> balloons: I think I see what you were getting at - I pushed it again
<robotfuel> elopio: I've approved your MP from earlier.
<elfy> balloons: and again when I saw the second comment ... should be right now
<balloons> ty elfy :-) approved
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-06
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: thanks - merged and synced and edited the testsuite - all looks normal now \o/
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I'll probably get the wolfes reinstalled in the next days (coordinating with smoser)
<pitti> jibel: they will get proper grub so that they will always run the latest kernels
<pitti> jibel: I adjusted the setup-adt-lxc.commands to the latest changes (apparmor profiles, proxy, etc.); does the jenkins setup there look sufficient?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. install jenkins-slave, write /etc/default/jenkins-slave, start jenkins-slave?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. if I'd disable them from jenkins, reinstall them, and re-enable them, should they work? or is there a step missing?
 * pitti is eager to try his two-command set up again :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, it should work.
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: do you have a way to interpret http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-setup-testbed/148/
<pitti> jibel: or is this just jenkins gobbledigok?
<jibel> pitti, it is because I forced a rebuild on wazn/amd64 withouth replaying the full matrix
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<jibel> pitti, in this case jenkins doesn't update the rsult on the master job
<venkat> hi
<pitti> jibel: FTR, stopping wolfe-03 and 04 from jenkins now, reinstalling those
<elopio> davmor2: I can't open the notes app. I have just flashed devel-proposed.
<elopio> is that a known issue?
<davmor2> elopio: works here
<davmor2> elopio: was it a fresh install or an update?
<elopio> davmor2: flashed with ubuntu-device-flash
<elopio> but I kept my old data.
<davmor2> elopio: right so effectively and update then :)
<davmor2> elopio: popey can open notes too
<elopio> hey robotfuel, this is great: https://developers.google.com/api-client-library/python/guide/mocks
<elopio> but how would you tell the rss qml to use the mocks intead of the real ones?
<robotfuel> elopio: you tell the rss to look at a local server that returns your mocks, you might have to add an input flag that overrides the default server address.
<elopio> robotfuel: that's the part I don't know how to do on the qml + js, overriding the default server.
<robotfuel> elopio: they are currently hardcoded so you'd have to change that here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/view/head:/GoogleFeedApi.qml
<elopio> robotfuel: but is there a way with javascript or qml to get the value from an env variable?
<robotfuel> elopio: yes I had to do some looking
<robotfuel> elopio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336083/how-to-use-arguments-in-qml-without-getting-qmlscene-arguments
<balloons> oO
<robotfuel> elopio: this looks like the best way it's in the sdk http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Arguments/
<elopio> robotfuel: nice :D
 * elopio goes for lunch.
<dkessel> good evening :)
<balloons> dkessel, good evening.. How are you?
<dkessel> fine, thank you. updating to image 223 on my nexus 7 ;D
<dkessel> i also did some package testing of xubuntu yesterday. found a few bugs :)
<balloons> dkessel, ubuntu touch not so bad on the nexus 7 is it? I was pleasantly surprised :-)
<dkessel> balloons - well i really look forward to another "promoted" image... but anyway, i like it, yes :)
<dkessel> mhhh. app icons really should be cached somehow....
<dkessel> balloons, good to see nobody has built a "pioneers" port yet :) that's what i plan on doing...
<balloons> ohh Siedler!
<dkessel> ja :)
<dkessel> i need to go, bb
<balloons> veebers, if I can get you to leave a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot-qt/reintroduce-exporting-qobject-children-of-qml-items/+merge/207581, I'd appreciate it. Just wondering what the status is. We still have an outstanding mp awaiting it's goodness
<thomi> balloons: it changes the order of objects exported by select_many, and several test suites rely (incorrectly) on that order
<thomi> so we cannot release it until everyone updates their tests
 * balloons facepalms
<thomi> we're planning on building it into a PPA, so people can update their suites more easily
<thomi> but we're fighting a few fires on othe fronts at the moment
<balloons> ok, so hmm..
<balloons> I'll update the mp and I guess we'll have to decide
<thomi> well, we're still committed to getting it out
<veebers> balloons: sorry was making coffee. Yeah it's not good news sorry, what thomi said
<thomi> and TBH, it's better that you're blocked
<thomi> ...means you'll have motive to fix all the test suites :)
<balloons> been blocked for quite some time.. the mp original date is 1-10
<veebers> balloons: also, sorry I should have kept you updated
<balloons> and been trying to land since the end of Jan ;-)
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> I know
<thomi> it sucks
<balloons> <3
<balloons> elopio, have you seen this error before? "RuntimeError: Application under test exited before the test finished!"
<elopio> balloons: I have, when the app crashes.
<balloons> elopio, right.. I guess I'm trying to land my tweaks to the weather app and I want to make sure I'm not causing it
<elopio> balloons: are you talking at the branch I approved? That would be highly unlikely, you are not changing any behavior.
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-acitivity-timings/+merge/209776
<balloons> elopio, we landed a fix for your bug
<balloons> without refactoring and changing a bunch, I did tweak the activity timings
<elopio> balloons: that's nice. Can I make some suggestions?
<balloons> elopio, yes.. for instance, I know you might be able to suggest how to move the common utility check back into the emulator
<elopio> balloons: _wait_for_activity should be a public method in MainView
<elopio> and probably, a better name is wait_for_activity_to_finish
<balloons> elopio, yep I agree.. It was there
<balloons> but I didn't take the time to figure out how to wean it off of asserts
<elopio> balloons: your problem is with the eventually, right?
<balloons> I assume I can cobble something with wait_for
<elopio> balloons: that's what I was going to suggest.
<elopio> get_activity_indicator, first, make it private, _get_activity_indicator
<balloons> I know.. I simply haven't done it
 * balloons listens
<elopio> then let it just return self.select_single("ActivityIndicator")
<elopio> remove the running and the try except.
<elopio> now  wait_for_activity_to_finish could be:
<elopio> try:
<elopio>     self._get_activity_indicator().running.wait_for(False)
<elopio> except StateNotFoundError:
<elopio>     # No activity in progress.
<elopio>     pass
<elopio> what do you think?
<balloons> ah-hah, me gusta
<balloons> yes I feel silly, but I'm pretty bonkers today.. I thought about wait_for for 10 seconds before I did this, and realized, nah, I need a property for it to work
<balloons> I'll have to think about it later.. then I use one anyway.. whoops
<balloons> ok elopio so I'll pick your brain on one further thing
<balloons> inside the tests you'll notice this interesting pair of lines: loadingPage = self.main_view.wait_select_single("Tabs", objectName="rootTabs")
<balloons>         self.assertThat(loadingPage.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> in every case he's simply trying to ensure this call works: tabObjects = self.main_view.select_many('LocationTab', objectName='LocationTab'). Thoughts on cleaning that up?
<balloons> I ask specifically because the errors I mention above hit on that pair of lines repeatedly
<elopio> balloons: hum
<elopio> thinking...
<elopio> probably, we need to encapsulate that on a wait_for_location_tabs() method
<elopio> and there must be a better way to do it.
<balloons> yes, obviously methodize it.. but there has to be a better way, exactly
<elopio> balloons: this is probably wrong select_many('LocationTab', objectName='LocationTab')
<elopio> the objectName should identify uniquely, so when you see it on a select_many, it smells.
<balloons> I don't want to dive too deep into the tests, but heh.. slippery slope
<elopio> generally, we add an index to the objectName, like, locationTab1. So if you have 3 location tabs, and are waiting for a new one to appear, you would only do
<elopio> wait_select_single(LocationTab, objectName='locationTab4')
<balloons> right.. if you know you want a second one, which in these tests, that is the case
<elopio> I still haven't read all the tests, so I might be wrong, but something like that is what I would try.
<balloons> I haven't read everything either.. maybe I'll have to go that far at least
<elopio> balloons: and when you find some helpers that are close to what you need, but not quite, it might be that the existent test is taking the wrong approach.
<elopio> if that's the case, it's easier to start from scratch than to adjust the helpers.
<balloons> yea, see like this test is adding a location. The sane thing to do would be to kill all this silliness and add a single assert to assure the location is added
<elopio> balloons: +1. Check that there's one more tab, check that it's selected, and check that the tab title is the same as the city you selected. That should be it.
<robotfuel> elopio: balloons are you trying to do the same thing as wait_for_destroyed() with your try except?
<balloons> robotfuel, commonly we'll perform an action and then an activity spinner is displayed
<balloons> so we want a few things. wait for the spinner to appear, then wait for it to finish and carry on
<balloons> however sometimes it'll go so fast, the test will never see the spinner
<elopio> balloons, robotfuel: I don't like this. I see this as a thing to add in the design.
<elopio> we need a place on the ui where you can tell if something is loading, and it should be consistent on all applications.
<elopio> and it should just not be visible if nothing is loading.
<elopio> it should never be destroyed.
<balloons> elopio, part of the issue with this app is there are multiple activity indicators.. your original suggestion fails because of that :-)
<balloons> yes, all unique objects doing the same thing. fun
<elopio> balloons: multiple activity indicators in the same app, that surely is a bug :)
<robotfuel> elopio: the gallery shows each image loading with an indicator for each, I don't think design will agree
<balloons> *as designed*
<elopio> robotfuel: well, that could be an exception.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-07
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, do you know why https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-lts-upgrade-testing is 'not started' ?
<jibel> does it need a change in definition or direction or ?
<pitti> jibel: I changed it to "beta available"
<pitti> no, you can just change the status, it's not automatic
<jibel> pitti, okay, thanks.
<pitti> jibel: seems the only thing that's left is publishing the results to the dashboard, then we can set it to implemented
<jibel> pitti, would a link from the dasboard to the jenkins view be okay, I don't tihnk the CI team will have the bandwidth to do more this cycle?
<jibel> grr, it's all yellow :(
<jibel> AssertionError: Items in the first set but not the second:
<jibel> 'anacron'
<pitti> jibel: sure
 * pitti looks
<pitti> that sounds new
<jibel> it is new, yesterday everything was green
<pitti> oh, my new services test
<pitti> hm, anacron isn't running here either
<pitti> isn't that bad/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> $ sudo anacron -s -d
<pitti> Anacron 2.3 started on 2014-03-07
<pitti> Normal exit (0 jobs run)
 * pitti compares with precise
<pitti> indeed there it stays running
<pitti> jibel: so yes, I don't think it's meant to stay running, /etc/cron.daily/0anacron is handling that;  I'll blacklist it
<pitti> jibel: fixed in r113, rolled out; I'll rebuild these
<pitti> fun, none of the _vm tests fail
<balloons> Happy Friday to you all
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks
<balloons> SergioMeneses, how are you! I trust all is well. Staying busy?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, a lot! I start in a new job.. so learning new technologies
<balloons> SergioMeneses, new stuff is exciting..you have a good attitude towards change :-)
<SergioMeneses> and working on ubuconla this year http://ubuconla.org/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes I remember you mentioning that.. The site looks great!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks! yeah we are working to find sponsors
<DanChapman> hey balloons, how's it going?
<balloons> DanChapman, hey, keeping busy ;-)
<cgoldberg> balloons.. whats the new URL for Autopilot docs? (not the one at unity.ubuntu.com)
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/
<cgoldberg> it's impossible to find in google.  I want to update some links to point to it
<balloons> cgoldberg, I need to file to get it syncing on release
 * cgoldberg sets bookmark
<senan> balloons, DanChapman, Hi :)
<DanChapman> hey senan
<senan> DanChapman, it seems you are not busy today.. got reply very fast :p
 * DanChapman wonders how long he should make senan wait before replying to make himself look busy
 * balloons chuckles
<balloons> hey senan
<senan> balloons, I didnt understand the mock :(
<balloons> senan, :-( why not?
<senan> balloons, can we walk through your comments one by one, if you have time
<balloons> senan, feel free to ask specific questions and I'll help :-)
<senan> balloons, I ran pep8 and renamed file to test_disk_usage_analyser
<balloons> senan, sounds good, +1
<senan> balloons, we will not be able to scan remote folders right..thats why I simply hit cancel..Just UI validation
<balloons> senan, that's just fine for now. perhaps we'll come up with a way to do it later or not
<senan> balloons, The asserts like self.assertThat(path_bar_home_label.label,Equals(key_input.lstrip('/'))) fail for me when I run from somewhere other than /home
<senan> I didnt understand
<balloons> senan, did I leave my results? the tests fail when I say branched your branch into /tmp and ran it from there
<senan> balloons, Yes you did...
<balloons> I seem to remember the test making assumptions about me running from a specific location
<senan> balloons, will other tests run if you run from other directories..for example fileroller ?
<balloons> senan, they should be able to run from anywhere.. any assumptions you make about that need to be setup by you :-)
<balloons> that was the idea behind mock
<balloons> mock allows you to setup a fake /home
<balloons> you would know exactly what it looks like because you would set it up
<senan> balloons, I think I need to read more about mock...
<balloons> did the example help
<balloons> ?
<senan> balloons, no.. I'm 5 :)
<balloons> senan, :p
<balloons> ok, leaving the mocking aside for a moment, anything else on the list?
<senan> balloons, no..thats the last one
<senan> balloons, I tried running fileroller from tmp but its not running for me
<balloons> senan, ohh well, that would be a problem too :-)
<senan> balloons, I just pushed a new version.. can you take a look at it
<senan> balloons, I think I made a mistake...I renamed the file and pushed.. now nothing there in launchpad
<balloons> senan, mp link?
<senan> https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/209323
<senan> I did a bzr add test_**.py and commited..I think now its fine
<balloons> k, looks fine
<balloons> did you fix pep8? those lines still look long
<senan> balloons, is it running fine ?
<senan> balloons, do I need to fix it manually ?
<balloons> senan, you need to fix whatever the output says
<balloons> after running pep8 it should return nothing :-)
<balloons> the rename doesn't seem to have worked
<balloons> oh.. well you should rename the folder too
<senan> balloons, diskusageanalayser ?
<balloons> senan,  no the test fails for me.. some of it times out I think trying to load my big folders
<senan> balloons, :(
<senan> balloons, you should not put big files in home :p
<balloons> senan, lol.. that's the point of you not going to my /home
<balloons> the idea of mocking, heh, is to patch the enviroment variable of home
<balloons> so while running the test, it thinks /home is actually a temporary directory we define
<senan> balloons, so we are making a fake home
<balloons> we create the temporary directory , then we re-assign home to it
<balloons> senan, exactly
<balloons> inside this fake home then we can add files and folders if we wish as well
<balloons> we'll be able to control exactly what it should look like, then ensure the app sees it the same way
<senan> balloons, got some idea now :) ... can I directly rename the folder to diskusageanalyser ?
<balloons> senan, bzr mv is useful
<balloons> that will keep things consistent
<balloons> bzr mv DiskUsageAnalyser diskusageanalyser
<balloons> btw, despite what elfy thinks.. it's analyzer :-)
<senan> ok..let me try that..then commit and push right...
<balloons> senan, yep
<balloons> so senan given the insight, have a look at the _patch_home function I linked
<senan> balloons, yea inside its analyzer but outside its analyser
<balloons> you'll be doing pretty much the same thing
<balloons> senan, it's a difference between British and American English is all
<balloons> or I suppose English, and the stuff we spew from our mouths as Americans
<senan> balloons, yeaa... In school we followed british english.. but in college the books are written in american english.. now its a mix of both :p
<balloons> senan, haha.. yea, it's small differences sometimes
<senan> balloons, in school days if we write color then teacher will draw a red line below it saying spelling mistake :p
<balloons> colour is french :-)
<senan> balloons, in british english its colour
<senan> balloons, I pushed again...can you check whether the file and directory are correct ?
<senan> balloons, do I need to rename lp:~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser also ?
<balloons> senan, no branch name matters not
<balloons> senan, renames look good
<senan> balloons, ohhh great...pep8 complaining a lot of things...:(
<senan> balloons, any tool for fixing the formatting ?
<balloons> senan, nothing automatic to my knowledge.. cgregan cgoldberg ^^?
<cgoldberg> autopep8 ;)
<cgoldberg> senan, autopep8 fixes most things except camel cased names
<cgoldberg> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autopep8/
<cgoldberg> senan, give it a run.. let me know if you have any issues
<senan> cgoldberg, I've already installed it
<cgoldberg> if you've already just committed, run:  autopep8 --in-place .
<cgoldberg> then do a diff
<balloons> I knew cgoldberg would have an answer ;-)
<cgoldberg> ;)
<senan> balloons, can you check the formatting now ?
<senan> cgoldberg, thank you :)
<balloons> wow, look at the difference
<balloons> senan,  looks good. Just do the patching and you are set I believe
<senan> balloons, getting indentation error now :)
<senan> balloons, again pushed...going to sleeo now..12.45 am here :(
<balloons> senan, I can smell the end. Bug me next week if you don't figure out patching. Do it monday, tuesday is vuds :-)
<balloons> senan, I imagine you can copy/paste the example I gave for the most part
<senan> balloons, okay :)
<senan> Good Night :)
<balloons> night!
<jose> balloons: is it good if I remove *all* emojis from the wiki?
<jose> not happy faces and those included in moinmoin, but emojis
<balloons> jose,  from the ubuntu bug hug page or ?
<jose> balloons: yep, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Ubuntu Bug Weekend
<balloons> jose, I guess I don't see any...
<jose> hmm, well, I'm seeing a couple there, but anyways
<balloons> jose, I see non-printable chars.. 3 of them.. perhaps they are emojiis
<jose> yep, those
<balloons> jose, well since I don't see them, heh, they aren't a bother. Do you need something installed to see emojii?
<jose> I think you need to be on a phone?
<balloons> evening dkessel
<dkessel> good evening balloons
 * dkessel raises his wine glass :)
 * balloons hears a resounding clink and offers his cheers
<dkessel> cheers :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-08
<senan> balloons, hey :)
<DanChapman> good morning
<jmunsch> would like to get my feet wet. ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1272096  ) I'm downloading the 14.04 daily build .iso ... but that seems like the incorrect way to go about this. Should I be pulling upstream code from launchpad? or am I missing something here.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272096 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus adds "Untitled" aumatically to new file templates" [Low,New]
<Noskcaj> jmunsch, Testing should be done on 14.04, so you're doing it right
<FabioMazzo> Hello!
<Noskcaj> hey FabioMazzo
<FabioMazzo> Im view a problem with battery indicator in ubuntu 13.10, how i open a bug ticket?
<FabioMazzo> PS: 17 years ago that was not on IRC
<Noskcaj> FabioMazzo, "ubuntu-bug package"
<Noskcaj> What battery indicator do you use?
<FabioMazzo> i dont know
<FabioMazzo> i used it in Samsung utrabook 5
<Noskcaj> Then what OS are you on?
<FabioMazzo> and when i plug
<FabioMazzo> 13.10
<Noskcaj> as in ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<FabioMazzo> Ubuntu,
<FabioMazzo> battery level is ok but no indicates charching status
<Noskcaj>  then "ubuntu-bug indicator-power"
<FabioMazzo> ok
<FabioMazzo> thanks!
<jmunsch> Noskcaj : thnx
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-09
<senan> DanChapman, Hey :)
<DanChapman> senan good afternoon
<senan> DanChapman, Good afternoon.. working on sunday :)
<DanChapman> senan, yeah working on an app for the Ubuntu App Showdown :-)
<senan> DanChapman, have one doubt regarding python mock ..do you have time ?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-02
<balloons> hey knome I think you pinged over the weekend
<knome> yep
<knome> but i'm too lazy to ask/explain now
<knome> i'll ping you back later ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-03
<elopio> good morning team.
<balloons> morning!
<elopio> fgimenez: on your bluetooth branch, you have to add the config option to ubuntu_sanity_tests/config.py
<elopio> fgimenez: also, the BluetoothPage class was upstreamed to system settings.
<elopio> and ensure_system_settings_closed can be moved to system_settings.py and used in the sim pin test.
<fgimenez> elopio: ack, on it
<elopio> rhuddie: can I help you with the camera test?
<rhuddie> elopio, hey. one thing that i found is that the camera helper to close the bottom edge doesn't seem to work very well.
<rhuddie> elopio, i changed so it works in the middle of the screen rather than at 0 x co-ord.
<rhuddie> but i'm not sure how it works in the other tests if it fails for me
<elopio> rhuddie: I don't know. Might not be used in their tests.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, could be
<elopio> rhuddie: what's the name of the method?
<rhuddie> elopio, _drag_to_close: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/camera_app/emulators/panel.py#L52
<elopio> rhuddie: it is used in four times.
<rhuddie> elopio, if you see the _drag_to_open method works in the x centre, but the close one doesn't
<elopio> rhuddie: ah, it is used four times, but at the end of the test.
<elopio> it has no assertions afterwards.
<rhuddie> elopio, ah, now it makes sense
<elopio> rhuddie: you can report a bug to the camera.
<rhuddie> elopio, yep will do
<elopio> it's unlikely they'll fix it for us, but it will bring some visibility to what we are doing.
<rhuddie> elopio, i'll propose an mp, as my fix seems to work fine
<elopio> rhuddie: ok, but ideally your fix has a test with an assertion after the close, so it never breaks.
<rhuddie> elopio, well, how about changing the existing 4 instances to assert it is closed afterwards?
<elopio> rhuddie: that works too.
<elopio> rhuddie: those tests are ugly, you are warned.
<elopio> rhuddie: also it would work to add a "wait for closed" in the close method.
<fgimenez> elopio: it seems that the upstreamed BluetoothPage is missing the required get_disconnected_list method
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, that would be neater solution
<elopio> fgimenez: it's called get_disconnected_devices.
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks, where can i check the code?
<fgimenez> elopio: the upstreamed BluetoohPage class, i mean
<elopio> fgimenez: that's lp:ubuntu-system-settings
<elopio> in the folder tests/autopilot.
<elopio> barry: is there a way to call system-image-dbus with --no-reboot?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<barry> elopio: no, unfortunately there isn't.  in si 3.0 we can set a configuration file option to basically not do a reboot when the update is applied, and in si 3.0 the cli has a --no-reboot flag.  but si 3.0 hasn't been released to vivid
<elopio> barry: I'm using system-image-cli --no-reboot on vivid.
<barry> elopio: ah, sorry.  si 3.0 renamed --no-reboot to --no-apply.  you're right
<barry> elopio: and actually, i think we can hack the config file to not reboot
<elopio> barry: that sounds good.
<elopio> barry: I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10519178/
<elopio> any idea why is the file not there?
<barry> elopio: it should be acceptable not to have a blacklist keyring
<Letozaf_> balloons, should we chat here about the filemanager app failing tests ?
<barry> elopio: but if a blacklist keyring was found and downloaded but then it disappeared, that would be a problem.  i don't know why that would happen in this case
<elopio> barry: yes, on the log I see this:
<elopio> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/blacklist.tar.xz -> /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz
<elopio> sorry, this
<elopio> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/blacklist.tar.xz.asc -> /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz.asc
<barry> elopio: can you pastebin the full log?
<elopio> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10519237/
<elopio> I re-run it, and now it's doing the upgrrade.
<barry> elopio: weird!  nothing obvious from the log file
<elopio> barry: veebers: this one succeeded :)
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10519265/
<barry> :-o
<veebers> elopio: awesome ^_^
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you have anything else to chat about? I was concerned about calendar failing in trunk
<balloons> but yes, shoot
<Letozaf_> balloons, well if you want I can come back tomorrow or when you have more time, it's not urgent I suppose!
<balloons> Letozaf_, no time like the present
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) ok so I will shoot
<Letozaf_> balloons, I took a look at the filemanager test failures.
<Letozaf_> I am unable to reproduce the failures on my desktop, but a lot of tests
<Letozaf_> are failing with a StateNotFoundError on bject not found with name
<Letozaf_> 'ActionSelectionPopover' and properties {'objectName':
<Letozaf_> 'fileActionsPopover'}, but that object exists an also the objectName is
<Letozaf_> correct
<Letozaf_> balloons, It could be a timing issue, but the get_action_selection_popover() is in
<Letozaf_>  _main.py of ubuntuuitoolkit, so not quite sure if it should be fixed there.
<Letozaf_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Ubuntu%20phone/Actionspopover.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I created a mp with no changes, just to run filemanager tests on Jenkins...
<Letozaf_> Well, the tests passed :O.
<Letozaf_> balloons, so do not exactly know why they fail here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/117:20150301.1:20150210/12398/filemanager/
<Letozaf_> balloons, any idea ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah! the mp that is not failing: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-filemanager-app/just-for-test
 * balloons reads
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> I rebuilt that just for another run
<balloons> so where is the mp that is failing?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the tests are failing in  http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/117:20150301.1:20150210/12398/filemanager/
<elfy> evening balloons Letozaf_
<balloons> evening elfy
<balloons> ohh, on the dashboard
<Letozaf_> elfy, evening to you
<balloons> Letozaf_, so right, no worries on jenkins
<elfy> balloons: it got delivered to my mum today - picking it up tomorrow :)
<balloons> elfy, excellent. enjoy yourself now
<elfy> eventually I will ;)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so if you want to reproduce the results on the CI dashboard you'll need to follow some directions.
<balloons> ci is actually working on it right now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so should I leave it to them?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no lol, I meant they are working on proper directions for you to reproduce results from the dashboard locally
<Letozaf_> balloons, oooh! thats even better :P
<balloons> in the interim however, do you know about looking at subunit files using trv?
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-test-cases/testing-docs/+merge/251507
<balloons> Letozaf_, so save http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-touch-mako-smoke-daily/349/artifact/clientlogs/filemanager/test_results.subunit/*view*/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I remember looking at a video time ago about trv but do not remember...
 * Letozaf_ is reading 
<balloons> you can grab trv from https://launchpad.net/~thomir/+archive/ubuntu/trv/+build/6626488
<elfy> balloons: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch the go to page?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I found it and also this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<balloons> elfy, that's an excellent place to begin yes
<elfy> ta
<balloons> Letozaf_, so looking at the screenshots it's clear the popover didn't appear
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I see :) nice this trv
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I think you are correct in thinking it's a timing thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes looks like, I will try to find a solution
<balloons> so Letozaf_ once you think you have a solution, feel free to follow the instructions in: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst. But it means wiping your device completely
<Letozaf_> balloons, :O
<balloons> I would mess around on the desktop and merge it in jenkins before worrying about that part :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I still have my Nexus4, can wipe that :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> right
<balloons> Letozaf_, a little sneak preview: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/test-index.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, woow!!! :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-04
<elopio> Hello.
<elopio> balloons: I like the testing queue page.
<elopio> ping barry: when are we going to have the new system-image-dbus on vivid?
<balloons> hey elopio :-) Thanks
<barry> elopio: i have to finish one more feature for mvo.  it's nearly ready.  just one more test coverage fix.  then it's off to the ppa and i file an ffe.  i'm hoping to do that this morning
<elopio> barry: great, thanks.
<barry> elopio: in the meantime: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/ubuntu/systemimage
<barry> (has everything bug mvo's feature)
<elopio> barry: ah, nice, we can use that with adt-run.
<barry> elopio: that was my plan too :)
<elopio> fgimenez: On the bluetooth help string, you could write:
<elopio> 'Name of a nearby bluetooth pairing device (leave empty to skip the tests that require it)'
<elopio> I like that you changed it to a name instead of a boolean.
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks, it's being hard to set this one :)
<fgimenez> elopio: yes, brendand suggested it
<fgimenez> elopio: the acceptance criteria also mentions the device's address
<elopio> fgimenez: I know, a tiny change every day :)
<elopio> fgimenez: I think that's wrong.
<elopio> if the UI doesn't show the address, it shouldn't be on the test.
<elopio> brendand: something to discuss with jibel when he's back? ^
<fgimenez> elopio: ok, that's what i was seeing, perhaps it could be retrieved from a proxy object closer to the hardware?
<brendand> elopio, i think it shows the address if the name cannot be found, as a fallback
<brendand> fgimenez, i would say forget about the address for now
<elopio> fgimenez: on UAT, if you need to go behind the interface to get information required, that's a usability bug.
<fgimenez> brendand elopio ok, i'll push the change with the help_string shortly
<elopio> brendand: on the old board I had a card for the sanity and osk.
<elopio> can you copy it to the new board? should I do it? should jfunk do it?
<jfunk> elopio: we'll do it during the refinement meeting
<jfunk> feel free to put it at the top of the LKKB board
<jfunk> so we get to it right away
<elopio> done.
<brendand> elopio, would be nice to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/bluetooth-discovery/+merge/251569 before the standup
<elopio> brendand: I'm running it.
<brendand> elopio, i had to fix the test which wasn't working (i wonder did anyone test it?)
<brendand> elopio, it was using the wrong dash helper
<elopio> brendand: I didn't before. Doing it now.
<brendand> elopio, it used the unity8 one which doesn't scroll the dash
<brendand> elopio, but i pushed a change for that so make sure to pull before trying
<elopio> brendand: yes, pulled.
<elfy> pitti: just so you know - I've been running vivid more or less only with systemd since it was vivid.
<elopio> veebers: how's the system76 treating you?
<veebers> elopio: it's so much better to be using this machine again
<veebers> the screen is approx 10000x better than on my old thinkpad
<alesage> must be petapixel resolution
<veebers> ^_^
<veebers> sys76 were awesome about it, repaired under warrenty even though it had just gone out of it
<veebers> really quick, sent it off on the 13th Feb, got it back yesterday
<veebers> elopio: I presume that your laptop is going strong?
<elopio> veebers: it is. Also my s76 desktop. I have pimped my office, all going strong.
<veebers> elopio: nice
<elopio> veebers: what I don't like about the laptop is that it's changing the color where I place my wrists.
<wxl> those 76ers seem kind of pricey. worth it?
<veebers> elopio: heh ^_^, Mines in a stand with an external keyboard so I haven't noticed that, yet
<elopio> wxl: no complaints. And ubuntu preinstalled makes it worth it for me.
<veebers> wxl I have the galagu pro and it's pretty good
<veebers> the specs for the price are great
<elopio> veebers: I need a sticker to cover it. I'll pimp the laptop too :)
<wxl> oh wow it seems like the prices went down!
<wxl> man i wish more people would use 3.5" TRRS for audio tho
<elfy> hi wxl
<wxl> hey elfy. howzit?
<elfy> pretty good thanks :)
<elfy> balloons: all set up and working now :)
<balloons> elfy, nice
<veebers> barry: hey, is there anything that could be helpful to do with the (green) cards on the board? Otherwise I'll try tease out some tasks from the others
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-05
<alesage> elopio, I added a line to the automation proposal
<pitti> elfy: good to know, thanks!
<mgedmin> my periodic attempt to log into iso.qa.ubuntu.com failed again, with the same error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418383 in Ubuntu QA Website "Log In tries to register a new user account for an existing user" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> mgedmin, :-(
<balloons> mgedmin, do you have a launchpad account?
<mgedmin> yes
<balloons> can you share?
<mgedmin> ~mgedmin
<mgedmin> I've been able to log in into iso.qa.ubuntu.com in the past
<elopio> balloons: how can we get permissions to change the topic?
<mgedmin> now it won't accept me back
<elopio> balloons: we will try having a vanguard to answer to automation pings, and would like to put his name on the topc.
<elopio> *topic
<balloons> mgedmin, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user/logout, then http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker?destination=qatracker
<balloons> elopio, ahh I have permission
<balloons> elopio, for permission for you or for a bot or ?
<elopio> balloons: for me, rhuddie, brendand, fgimenez and veebers, so we don't have to ping you everytime we change the vanguard.
<balloons> elopio, let's hop over to #ubuntu-irc and see if they can help out
<brendand> elopio, don't we just have a group name like ubuntu-qa
<mgedmin> balloons, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user/logout is an "Oops!  The resource you tried to access doesn't exist", after which http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker?destination=qatracker gives me the front page with a Log In button on the left which continues not to work
<brendand> elopio, and manage who is vanguard internally
<mgedmin> in the manner described in my bug ("The name mgedmin is already taken")
<mgedmin> (after a brief foray into Launchpad's SSO)
<balloons> mgedmin, bah :-(
<mgedmin> my crystal ball says something's messed up in the database with my user account
<elopio> brendand: balloons: that works.
<elopio> Instead of: For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot
<elopio> we can use: For help with automation, ping ubuntu-qa.
<balloons> mgedmin, hmm.. Can you auth to other sites using ubuntu sso?
<mgedmin> sites like bugs.launchpad.net?  yes
<mgedmin> let me try again in an incognito window to remove all doubt
<balloons> elopio, brendand sure that's simple I can update it now
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | Need test automation help? ping #ubuntu-qa |The vervet is currently serving vivid goodness | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> mgedmin, ack
<mgedmin> wiki.ubuntu.com -> login -> login.ubuntu.com: username, yes returning user here's my pw -> four checkboxes (tz fullname username email) -> looong timeout :/
<balloons> mgedmin, so something might be up with you lp account then?
<mgedmin> bugs.launchpad.net -> login -> login.launchpad.net: username, yes returning user here's my pw -> two checkboxes (fullname email) -> I'm logged in
<balloons> elopio, look good?
<mgedmin> and wiki.ubuntu.com _finally_ loaded and I'm logged in
<elopio> balloons: without the #
<mgedmin> iso.qa.ubuntu.com -> login -> login.ubuntu.com: (skips 1st page, shows the 2nd) two checkboxes (username email) -> iso.qa.ubuntu.com: "account registration failed: the name mgedmin is already taken"
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | Need test automation help? ping ubuntu-qa |The vervet is currently serving vivid goodness | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<mgedmin> it's as if I somehow have an account with iso.qa.ubuntu.com, but it's not linked to my launchpad openid
<elopio> thanks balloons.
<balloons> yw
<elfy> mgedmin: that sounds to me like maybe you've got more than 1 sso account - see the same from people having issues logging into forum from time to time
<elopio> fgimenez: brendand: rhuddie: do you have the ubuntu-qa highlight in your IRC clients?
<brendand> elopio, i do
<jibel> elopio, that's annoying
<rhuddie> elopio, yes i do
<elopio> jibel: that will be the vanguard highlight.
<mgedmin> elfy, I have only one launchpad account, but I have two email addresses associated with it
<jibel> too many notifications kills notifications, if you could choose another highlight
<elfy> mgedmin: not talking about LP - but at login.ubuntu.com
<balloons> elopio, true.. perhaps including vanguard in the highlight would be better
<elopio> jibel: I would prefer for everybody to read when we get automation questions. Anybody from QA can reply, actualy.
<mgedmin> elfy, is login.ubuntu.com the same as login.launchpad.net?  I get confused about these
<elopio> the vanguard will just make sure that no pings go unanswered.
<mgedmin> I signed up for a launchpad.net account years ago, before it even implemented an openid provider AFAICR
<davmor2> elopio: I do and you ping me without cause again and I'm gonna hunt you down ;)
<mgedmin> I'm guessing my account got migrated to the new sso infrastructure together with the rest
<jibel> elopio, many people in the QA team cannot help with automation
<elopio> davmor2: just saying hi.
<jibel> and they get pinged
<davmor2> elopio: you need a projects-team or qa-automation tag
<elopio> jibel: I think that's a problem. Everybody from QA should be able to look at the logs at least, and from there know who to ping to get help, at least.
<jibel> elopio, yeah, but people are busy with other stuff and cannot just stop everything when they are pinged about something they don't directly work on
<elopio> jibel: that applies for everybody in the team, nobody is directly working on answering questions. So we need to share the load.
<elopio> I think that this is not only a projects team job. We can be the main point of contact and reply to most of the questions, but I would like all the team to be involved and learn about reading logs and debugging errors.
<elopio> but well, your opinion was heard. we'll talk about it on our standup.
<elopio> we can change it to qahelp, and encourage everybody to get it as a highlight. But leave it optional.
<elopio> I don't like the optional part :)
<fgimenez> elopio: didn't have it, already set up
<elopio> pitti: I haven't found the autopkgtest file that backs up the directory in /tmp and restores it. Any pointers?
 * mgedmin afk
<pitti> elopio: how do you mean "file"? that's done by adt-run itself
<elopio> pitti: I would like to read the source file that does it.
<pitti> elopio: lib/VirtSubproc.py, cmd_reboot()
<elopio> thank you.
<pitti> elopio: the actual mechanics of rebooting the testbed is left to the virt-runner-* implementation; that's the common code for saving/restoring
<elopio> pitti: from your last email, only the reboot target won't work because we also need to reenable ssh.
<elopio> unless we reenable ssh on every reboot, even when not needed.
<pitti> elopio: yeah, I'm just doing that
<pitti> elopio: you can't reenable ssh from the test itself
<pitti> as that's running on the testbed, so you need ssh to run it :)
<elopio> pitti: ah, of course :)
<elopio> that's me uninstalling openssh-server in my remote server all over again.
<pitti> elopio: hm, not sure if we ever had a rebooting test on touch
<pitti> after reboot, adb is locked again
<pitti> and you can't unlock it programmatically
<pitti> as it needs unlocking the screen to re-enable adb
<pitti> another one of ogra's lockdowns
<elopio> pitti: it's working for me.
<elopio> I flashed my krillin yesterday with vivid.
<pitti> adb fails with "error: closed" right after (re)booting
<pitti> you need to unlock the screen once, then it comes online
<elopio> pitti: veebers had something similar, and he said: sudo touch /userdata/.adb_onlock
<pitti> elopio: oh! that sounds like something which should go into the setup script, too :)
<elopio> it hasn't happen to me.
<pitti> it does to me, and it's by design; you're sure you dno't have that stamp file?
<elopio> pitti: yes, I have it.
<elopio> maybe it's added when I flash with developer-mode?
<elopio> I did a --wipe yesterday, and didn't add it myself. I'm sure of that.
<pitti> yeah, could be
<pitti> I can't do that (dual boot)
<elopio> barry: what if the dbus Apply script that you had in your mind calls /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot rebooted-mark and we leave the backup, restore, and wait until booted to adt ?
<elopio> we could call /sbin/reboot -f recovery through the reboot command file. Or if that part is not critical, we can call adb reboot recovery with the target file.
<elopio> ah, I see your last email. I don't fully understand the Applied signal, I thought we just needed to wait for the test to boot.
<elopio> but that wait can be added to the test, I see no problem there.
<pitti> elopio: the adb script now does /userdata/.adb_onlock, thanks for pointing out!
<elopio> thanks to you pitti.
<elopio> brendand: meeting
<elopio> balloons: I have a meeting now with ci to talk about tests. So I can't attend the core apps one.
<balloons> elopio, ack
<elopio> jfunk: my main wish for the next MIR sprint is a mir virtual frame buffer.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1239872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239872 in Mir "[enhancement] Add a virtual framebuffer mode/driver for testing" [Medium,Triaged]
<elopio> reported more than a year ago. I really need it now.
<jfunk> elopio: ack, let's see what I can do
<jfunk> elopio: can you tell me a little bit what that is blocking in terms of test development
<elopio> jfunk: all our test suites are slow, so when we run them in the same machine that we are programming, we have to wait until the tests finish. With a vfb, we could run the tests without losing control of the machine.
<elopio> when running tests in a virtual test bed, we want to have the minimum requirements installed on that test bed. We don't want a full unity install in there if we don't need it. But in order to test things like trusted sessions and url-dispatcher, we need mir.
<elopio> and if we run the tests that don't require mir in a x11 virtual frame buffer, we might miss issues that appear only when using mir.
<elopio> jfunk: in this example, I want to test that I can open the messaging app from the dialer app. That needs url dispatcher and url dispatcher needs mir.
<elopio> that's another item to add to somebody's backlog: Make url dispatcher work without mir. I'm asking who should do that.
<elopio> I think unity apis.
<elopio> veebers: do you like the cat empire?
<elopio> that's from around the corner from your house.
<veebers> elopio: uh, what? :-P I'm not sure what you're talking about sorry
<elopio> veebers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiY3xMM4DSk
<veebers> elopio: ah a bad, awesome. that statement that it was around the corner of my house confused me :-)
<veebers> s/bad/band/
<veebers> cool, thanks for the suggestion, I'll hit it up in spotify and give it a listen
<wxl> pitti: so playing with systemd. installed systemd-sysv, which removed upstart as it was supposed to. however, upstart-bin is still hanging around and upstart is still being run. is that to be expected?
<gQuigs> wxl: upstart's still used for the user session I believe
<gQuigs> and I think there was going to be a boot option to revert to upstart
<gQuigs> wxl: is it being run as: upstart --user ?
<wxl> gQuigs: yep. there are some other upstart processes run, too.
<wxl> gQuigs: i pointed that at pitti because i was thinking ahead to his FFe
<wxl> gQuigs: others are upstart-event, upstart-dbus-bridge, and upstart-file-bridge
<gQuigs> they should all have --user in them though right? and all should be under your user account
<wxl> gQuigs: so is upstart going to be used for the user session ad infinitum?
<wxl> gQuigs: yeppers. well. not upstart-event-bridge.
<wxl> …but i think that makes sense
<gQuigs> odd... I don't seem to have upstart-event-bridge
<wxl> gQuigs: also a part of upstart-bin
<gQuigs> ps -p1 shows systemd right?
<wxl> yeppers
<gQuigs> wxl: but yea, I think the long term goal is to move the user session too, but there isn't a rush for it (and I'm 90% sure it's out of scope for vivid)
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> thanks a bunch gQuigs :)
<gQuigs> sure :)
 * gQuigs now why don't I have event-bridge.... hmm
<wxl> gQuigs: fwiw this is a fairly old vivid lubuntu that's been updated and then systemd-sysv added
<wxl> s/updated/dist-upgraded/
<wxl> ymmv with a newer vivid
<wxl> i doubt that tho
<gQuigs> interesting it's own the blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration)  "
<gQuigs> [xnox] port away from events-bridge / :sys:* events usage: DONE"
<wxl> and i doubt that being lubuntu would make a difference
<gQuigs> it's on
<gQuigs> worth testing...
 * wxl checks to see if the blueprint covers user sessions
<gQuigs> wxl: under see also: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-session-init-systemd-migration
<wxl> danke gQuigs
<barry> o/
<veebers> Hi barry o/
<veebers> barry: query, are there any good green cards to pick up that won't impede you at all?
<barry> veebers: hi.  yep, you could take "script to ensure system-image-dbus is not yet running"
<barry> veebers: i'll add some comments to the card
<veebers> barry: awesome thanks. I'll pick it up and hit it today :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-06
<pitti> wxl: correct, we need upstart-bin for the user session, that stays on upstart
<pitti> wxl: so your upstart process isn't pid 1, but one for your user session
<elopio> pitti: I would like the reboot target functionality you described. I tested it on my branch and it works nicely.
<elopio> but I have no idea how to make a pull request on alioth.
<elopio> pitti: oh, I've just read you email. Get some good rest! I'll talk to you on monday.
<elopio> brendand: jfunk: Here is a story that I think is for us: remove the unnecessary dependencies from autopilot packages. Currently we are installing py2 and qt4.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1429163
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1429158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429163 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests are compatible with py2" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429158 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests depend on qt4" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> he ran just in time.
<elopio> jfunk: did you get my ping?
<jfunk> elopio: no
<elopio> jfunk: Here is a story that I think is for us: remove the unnecessary dependencies from autopilot packages. Currently we are installing py2 and qt4.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1429163
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1429158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429163 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests are compatible with py2" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429158 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests depend on qt4" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> They make our tests slower, and it's harder to get a successful installation in a read-only phone with so many deps.
<jfunk> elopio: thx
<jfunk> will add it to the project team baklog
<elopio> thanks.
<brendand> elopio, you already submitted branches though - is that the end of it? or is it still worth a story?
<elopio> brendand: I only submitted the unity8 branches that I prepared last friday. The toolkit changes are more than what I can do in 15 minutes, and touching all the other branches is a long process.
<elopio> so we have it fixed for unity8, still missing work in the rest.
<brendand> elopio, ah right it needs to be fixed in multiple packages. i thought it was just an autopilot thing
<elopio> ping jibel, still around? the sanity test for adding a contact to the address book only uses the address book and doesn't require any phone hardware. Makes me wonder if it shouldn't be executed only as part of the address book suite.
<elopio> jfunk: brendand: one more: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1420949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1420949 in Autopilot "Autopilot run with -v prints debug information" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> this one is important because on the sanity suite we are printing too much information.
<elopio> the useful logs are hidden by too many finger move entries.
<brendand> elopio, i think the right approach there is to turn the finger move into an .info message
<elopio> brendand: the idea is not to print the finger move. Moving it to info will still print it.
<brendand> elopio, info is the highest log level no?
<elopio> no, but it's higher than debug.
<elopio> we need to either downgrade the finger-like messages, or upgrade our default logger.
<elopio> the latter is better IMO. Also faster to implement.
<brendand> elopio, btw the thing about the address book test is it uses the real backend
<brendand> elopio, if they agree to include the test like that in their suite then sure it should be in there
<brendand> elopio, but we should still import and run it in the sanity suite
<elopio> brendand: we can have a subset of tests in the address book using the real backend.
<brendand> or maybe not actually
<brendand> since it will run on the dashboard
<elopio> brendand: it will run on package updates.
<elopio> so by the time we run the sanity, it should already have been run.
<elopio> if we have low level tests for the real backend, and integration tests for it, we also don't need to execute any tests using the real backend.
<elopio> it might be nice to run a few though.
<elopio> and well, I suppose we don't have those low level tests, anywaya :)
<wxl> anything i can do to help with touch's desperate attempt to get the milestone out?
<jfunk> elopio: can you check the cards I added for you
<jfunk> elopio: tell me if I missed anything
<jfunk> or if the wording is off
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-07
<elfy> balloons: another tracker enhancement bug 1429321
<ubot5> bug 1429321 in Ubuntu QA Website "Top Testers - links to LP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429321
<elfy> sorry boss ...
<wxl> elfy: apparently you contributed to http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 phillw tells me. can i ask you a question about it?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-08
<elfy> wxl: I've no idea what he's talking about
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-07
<flocculant> balloons: so if I follow the link to the tests I see that xubuntu fails - so I go to http://162.213.34.238:8080/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_custom_install/79/ARCH=amd64,label=master/testReport/ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_custom_install/CustomInstallTestCase/test_custom_install/
<flocculant> how do I work out from that what failed?
<balloons> well the traceback error is at the bottom
<balloons> it kind of logs what's it is doing; sadly no screenshot
<balloons> should probably add that. Anyways, it fails on the 2nd page
<balloons> if you run it locally, you get the same error. It's quite reproducible
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> but if you go grab the image and boot it - it's fine :)
<flocculant> which would suggest it's the test not the image
<balloons> flocculant, of course it's the test
<flocculant> oh - well I didn't know that :p
<balloons> it's not finding an object it expects
<balloons> ohh -- was that not clear? I guess you could take the 'tests are broken' the other way
<balloons> but the images seem fine, the tests are broken because they don't run properly on a good ima
<balloons> *image
<flocculant> ack
<flocculant> do the ubuntu ones test ok?
<flocculant> or is it all broken?
<balloons> nope, all broken, all for the same reason
<flocculant> ok
<balloons> I don't think it would be too too hard to fix, someone just has to take the time to debug it
<balloons> it's simple to reproduce, so it's not chasing something exotric
<flocculant> :)
<om26er> pitti, Hi!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-09
<balloons> ping teward
<flocculant> balloons: we're going to have to do something about the defects reporting on tracker - I've not got any further forward looking at it.
<balloons> flocculant, ohh right-o
<balloons> the revert right?
<flocculant> I guess - it's going to lose a bunch of stuff though isn't it?
<balloons> no, we would only revert the change that touched that page
<balloons> it reverts the bug changes you wanted
<flocculant> ok
<balloons> presumably it would fix things; so I don't believe we need to revert nire
<balloons> *more
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> anyways, remind me or send a mail or something. I'm not going to do it right now, but i'll put it on my list
<flocculant> balloons: okey doke
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-10
<flocculant> balloons: where - you ? or the qa list?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-11
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone :)
<flocculant> happy friday balloons :)
<hggdh> balloons, jibel, bdmurray: I changed the sender filters for the QA ML so that emails from .+[.](biz|xyz|top) are now summarilly discarded. The amount of spam was... overwhelmingly... requestng this
<balloons> hggdh, lovely. I was going to suggest as much initially
<balloons> but thank you!
<hggdh> balloons: :-)
<balloons> we've been dealing with spam across the board in the project this year
<balloons> it's really ticked up, not sure why
<balloons> seems we were discovered anew!
<hggdh> yes. I think it is just another attack vector
<hggdh> oh, and the filter only applies if the sender is not registered to the ML, so I do not expect we will lose anything
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-06
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-08
<oSoMoN> is it a known issue that autopilot fails to issue special key codes? I’ve upgraded my xenial+overlay laptop to zesty, and suddenly all my autopilot tests that involve keyboard fail, like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24139572/
<oSoMoN> that’s for 'Escape', but other key combinations like 'Ctrl+plus' or 'F6' fail similarly
<oSoMoN> jibel, ever seen↑ before?
<oSoMoN> also interesting is that the same tests fail in a xenial+overlay virtualbox VM (pretty sure they used to pass there too), so it looks like something on the host system that’s affecting not just the host but also guests
<oSoMoN> replacing references to 'Escape' by 'Esc' in my autopilot tests seems to fix that case, and references to function keys such as 'F11' by 'f11', but 'ctrl+something' combinations don’t work
<oSoMoN> could this be a regression introduced by the recent new autopilot upstream release?
<jibel> rhuddie, ^ do you know? is it the new release?
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, we haven't seen any problems like that. the key codes themselves are coming from python3-evdev package, so it could be a difference in that package that's causing the issue. I can take a look.
<oSoMoN> rhuddie, I talked to Santiago, he says « we've updated autopilot to assume Mir if desktop was used so _uinput would be used for keyboard events »
<oSoMoN> so it appears to be an autopilot regression
<oSoMoN> which I can work around to some extent in my tests
<oSoMoN> but it looks like Santiago is on to a fix already anyway
<rhuddie> oSoMoN, ok thanks, I'll check with santiago
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-05
<hggdh> om26er: you *are* in
<hggdh> om26er: your membership to bugcontrol will expire in 2018-06-01
<hggdh> s/to/in/
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180306.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been updated (20180307.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been updated (20180307.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] (20180307.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-08
<flocculant> jibel: is there a way to find which testcases are currently listed on tracker (not all the testcases that are live in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases)
<flocculant> reason being that ubiquity now lists keyboard selection earlier and install testcases need to be changed
<flocculant> and there's a lot ... better to do current ones before the rest imo
<flocculant> slickymaster: ^^
<slickymaster> akc flocculant
<flocculant> jibel: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 1] has been disabled
<slickymasterHome> flocculant I'll try to have a MP ready this weekend re. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1754181
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754181 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Ubiquity change to install sequence - many testcases " [High,Confirmed]
